# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2009



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 01:17)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Out 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia!

Por aqui Outubro começa fresco com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, um ligeiro nevoeiro e vento fraco.

HR: 88%
Temp. 12.6 C


----------



## amarusp (1 Out 2009 às 07:47)

Ceu limpo e 14,0ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 13,3ºC

12,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2009 às 11:38)

Por aqui numa das terras da terra quente, Maçores, mínima de 14.7ºC.

Céu limpo, ontem por volta da 1h ainda voltou a cair um aguaceiro fraco.

Neste momento céu limpo 20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a noite já foi mais fresca,pela manhã céu limpo,com algumas neblinas fracas nos vales do rio Ponsul e Tejo.
Neste momento o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 23.5ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## jpaulov (1 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui numa das terras da terra quente, Maçores, mínima de 14.7ºC.
> 
> Céu limpo, ontem por volta da 1h ainda voltou a cair um aguaceiro fraco.
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo 20.6ºC



Maçores...
cumprimentos ao (ex)? Presidente de Junta...Sr. Ademar
lol


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2009 às 13:43)

Naevo disse:


> Maçores...
> cumprimentos ao (ex)? Presidente de Junta...Sr. Ademar
> lol



Tá bem, se o vir eu dou-lhe os teus cumprimentos 

Por cá 24.5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2009 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol em Bragança, registo 21.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2009 às 14:29)

Muitas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 38% de HR


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2009 às 18:15)

POr cá o dia regido por nuvens altas, essencialmente cirrus e cirrostratus, apesar de haverem algumas altostratus também.

Durante a manhã um nevoeiro sinistro, porque era meio acinzentado, mas não era fumo...

Actuais 20.1ºC, 51%HR e 1017hPa.


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Algumas nuvens e 23,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,7ºC / 25,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2009 às 19:07)

a noite foi bastante calma
por aqui o dia veio com ceu limpo. 
durante o decorrer do dia o ceu foi ficando nublado por nuvens altas.
nao houve vento durante todo o dia nem a temperatura subiu muito. 

MIN: 14.6ºC
MAX: 24.2ºC
actual: 20.9ºC
hr: 56%
vento: ausente
press: 1019 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Dia calmo, com vento moderado, fresco de N ou W, algumas nuvens, em especial latas, mas mais tarde também foram aparecendo algumas médias, em especial altocumulus stratiformis e castellanus.

Sigo com 17.6ºC, 71%HR e 1020.1hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui foi passada com nuvens altas,fez com que o ambiente tivesse abafado.
Neste momento o céu está limpo,e o ambiente mais fresco lá fora,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.0ºC e 52% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.7ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Boas, aqui tenho 17,8ºC, 43% e 1019 hPa. Os extremos foram 13,4ºC / 23,2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Out 2009 às 22:31)

O dia foi caracterizado por periodos de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas hoje sem registo chuva ou ameaça dela. O vento soprou em geral fraco.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 12.2ºC
Máx. 24.0ºC*


----------



## amarusp (1 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Dia de sol envergonhado e temperatura actual de 15,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2009 às 22:52)

Tudo calmo.
Actuais 19.2ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2009 às 23:54)

tudo calmo por aqui 
actual: 17.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 00:48)

Em Maçores, máxima (ontem) de 27.4ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Neste momento 16.3ºC céu limpo e humidade nos 44%.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2009 às 06:52)

bom dia 
a noite por aqui foi calma. 
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto. 

MIN e actual: 15.2ºC
vento: ausente
HR: 97%
press: 1021hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes !

Céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 27% HR


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2009 às 14:31)

22,4ºC e o céu pouco nublado.


12,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Nuvens altas,vento moderado com rajadas de W/NW.

Actuais 27.2ºC e 23% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Por cá mínima de 11.2ºC quase igual à EMA de Moncorvo tal como a máxima que foi de 25.6ºC

Neste momento 21.5ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda com algumas nuvens altas,e algum vento.

Agora ,céu limpo,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 21.9ºC e 39% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Boas Noites

Por aqui:

Céu limpo.
Vento fraco de W.
HR: *48%*
Temp. *19.6ºC*

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín *11.0ºC*
Máx. *24.0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Resumo dos dias 31/9/2009 e 1/10/2009:

30/9/2009_ Céu em geral muito nublado, em especial da parte da manhã, reduzindo temporariamente a nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial durante o início da amanhã e durante a noite.
Vento em geral fraco, em especial ao longo da tarde, sendo por vezes moderado durante a noite, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:22.7ºC
Tºmín:15.3ºC
HR méd:72.9%
Precipitação(mm):6.3
Rajada máx:31.2km/h
Horas de sol:8.1h

---------------------------------------------------------------------

1/10/2009_ Céu em geral pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, tornando-se muito nublado por nuvens latas, como cirrus e cirrostratus a partir do meio do dia, registando-se também algumas nuvens médias, me especial durante o final da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco, sendo moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 30kmH, e soprando em  especial do quadrante W , rodando para E ao longe do dia.

Tºmáx:24.0ºC
Tºmín:12.4ºC
HR méd:71.4%
Precipitação(mm).0.00
Rajada máx:32.5km/h
Horas de sol:4.6h


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Céu limpo e 18,2ºC


Extremos de hoje:

12,4ºC / 24,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.7ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2009 às 09:19)

Boas!

Por aqui ainda muita bonança!

O sol brilha e estão 12.8ºC.

A mudança já e visível a Oeste com o céu cada vez mais nublado, a leste para os lados de Vinhais o céu continua limpo!

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2009 às 11:40)

Bons dias !

Por aqui vou com céu limpo,o sol está quente,nota-se cá em baixo ,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 34% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2009 às 11:47)

Resumo do dia 2/10/2009:

Céu em geral limpo, tornando-se temporariamente pouco nublado por nuvens altas durante o meio do dia, e até o final da tarde.
Nevoeiro matinal.
Vento em geral fraco, temporariamente moderado, de E, em especial durante a manhã, sendo também moderado de W durante a noite.
Descida significativa da temperatura mínima.

Tºmáx:23.6ºC
Tºmín:9.2ºC(já frescota)
HR méd:71.2%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:32.5km/h
Horas de sol:9.6h


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia 

céu quase sem nuvens e 17,6ºC.

8,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Céu já muito nublado em especial por nuvens altas!

Temp 21.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2009 às 13:25)

Por aqui ainda se continua a trabalhar para o bronze,vim agora do quintal,só de calções é que pode andar e chapéu para tapar o pouco cabelo ,o sol está quente e pesado,,já deu para .

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 26.4ºC e 31% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 14:46)

Aqui por Maçores um lindo dia de Primavera não fosse a paisagem estilo Texas, quase diria que estava em tal época do ano.

Céu com muitos cirros e bastante azul 

Estou com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2009 às 15:31)

Céu limpo,ambiente quente lá fora,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.9ºC e 33% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2009 às 16:26)

Por aqui o céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade, primeiro do tipo alta e agora também já vão aparecendo cumulos a SW como podem ver.





Mas a temperatura é de Verão e o sol que agora já se esconde atrás da nebulosidade era bem forte.

Actuais: *24.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2009 às 19:01)

22,7ºC e o céu vai ficando nublado.




Extremos de hoje:

8,0ºC / 24,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Boa noite!

Eu não estive por cá, mas posso-vos transmitir os extremos da minha estação:  6,6ºC/25,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Já anda perto! Ja chove em Ourense!



Céu nublado e 15.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Por aqui tudo calmo.

A noite ainda está agradavel com:

Céu pouco nublado
Vento muito fraco
Temperatura nos 18.7ºC

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 13.1ºC
Máx. 25.2ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Out 2009 às 22:38)

aqui por penafiel, distrito do porto, já choveu... e bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2009 às 23:26)

Boas noites!

Por aqui tudo calmo com uma boa noite de luar ,no céu algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.1ºC e 73% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.9ºC/29.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 23:38)

Boa foto Dan, por cá estava igual ao final da tarde 

Por cá manhã limpa, tarde pouco nublada (cirros) e noite muito nublada.

Mín - 11.5ºC

Máx - 27.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

Acordei com o céu muito nublado a W e N, mas a E estava limpo.

Agora, a E e NE está uma enorme massa grossa de altocumulus e altostratus, a vir ontra mim...
Acho que hoje ainda vou ter alguma oferenda do meu querido SºPedro. 

ACtuais 18.5ºC, 99%HR e 1016.9hPa, para além duma forte neblina.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Boas! Por aqui nada de nada! O costume! Não deixam nem uma gota!
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e nevoeiro acima dos 900/1000m.

Temp: 19.1ºC
HR: 82%
Pres: 1018Hpa
Vento: 2.5Km/h W/NW
Sensação Térmica: 19.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 10:36)

Ela já cá andou, fraca, deixou uns míseros 0.5mm, mas acho que até agora ainda nenhuma estação oficial do IM registou precipitação...

O ambiente está abafado, quente e húmido, e o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado, em especial por altocumulus e altostratus a N.

Actuais 20.3ºC, 89%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2009 às 12:16)

boas
õ dia de sabado em gouveia trouxe ceu limpo durante a manhã e ficando nublado por cirrus e algumas nuvens medias dispersas. 
houve algum vento fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas á mistura. 

Min: 16.4ºC
Max: 27.1ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2009 às 12:19)

Altostratus esta manhã.








Por agora 21,7ºC e o céu muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2009 às 12:24)

(Gouveia)
hoje o dia veio nublado por cirrus. a noite foi bastante calma por aqui. 
neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado por nuvens medias e altas.
nao ha vento neste momento. 

Min:17.0ºC
actual:   24.1ºC
HR: 58%
Vento: ausente
press: 10165 hPa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2009 às 12:28)

Temp: 20.3ºC
Sensação Térmica: 18.7ºC
Vento: 10km/h NE
HR: 78%
Pres: 1017 Hpa
Precipitação: 0mm



Acho que ainda não vai ser hoje! Está tudo a passar ao lado, na Galiza sobretudo!


----------



## Fil (4 Out 2009 às 16:45)

Por aqui também sem surpresas, ainda não caiu nem uma gota. O céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 23,2ºC. Hoje voltei a ter uma mínima de verão, 15,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2009 às 17:05)

Aqui por Maçores muitos cúmulos e 27.8ºC vamos esperar até à noite para ver isto dá alguma coisa, de destacar também o vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2009 às 18:02)

Já pinga no Alto Tâmega e Barroso!

Oxalá tenhamos uma noite passada por água!

Temp: 21.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2009 às 18:06)

Por aqui o rebanho de cúmulos tem estado a reunir-se vejamos em que é que resultará nas próximas horas, 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2009 às 20:22)

(Gouveia) 
por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado por nuves medias e altas. a temperatura aqui subiu um bocadinho. 
o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderadas desde o meio da tarde. 

MAX: 28.4ºC
actual: 23.1ºC
vento: fraco com moderado de SE
hR: 63%
press: 1014 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Por cá a Lua vai espreitando estre as altostratus, altocumulus e cumulus, mas bem fraca, também devido a nuvens latas e neblina: que mix de nuvens!!!

Durante o dia, em especial durante a tarde, chegou a chuviscar de nevo, mas agora o céu já está bastante limpo.
Mas de S vem uma massa de altocumulus e altostratus, que talvez de nalguma coisa.

Pelos vistos choveu e bem no Porto , mas como disseram no tópico do Seguimento Litoral Norte, lá não faz falta...

Actuais 17.9ºC, 89%HR e 1013.5hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Neste momento está a chover fraco a tarde foi de cúmulos e algum vento.

Mín - 16.4ºC

Máx - 28.7ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Boas noites!

Por aqui tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade desde o inicio da noite (nuvens medias). A noite está agradavel com a temperatura nos 20ºC e o vento a soprar fraco de N.

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mín. 15.7ºC
Máx. 27.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2009 às 23:34)

Finalmente chove!

Estou sem electricidade! Será trovoada? Não sinto nada! A EDP já nos acustumou a isto!  A isto chamam o Portugal profundo! 

Temp: 16.6ºC
HR: 88%
Pres:1017 Hpa

Estou a ficar sem bateria!
Até amanhã!


----------



## Fil (5 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Chove neste momento fraco com uma temperatura de 18,4ºC e ainda sem acumulação alguma. O GFS previa uns 2 mm hoje para aqui, caíram apenas umas gotas. Espero que os próximos dias corram melhor, mas temo que irá continuar a tendência deste ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Boas noites!

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.6ºC e 63% HR.

Temperaturas do dia 4,15.6ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 02:18)

Por aqui neste momento está a chover forte e feio 

18.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 09:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui neste momento está a chover forte e feio
> 
> 18.2ºC e vento fraco.



POr cá choveu assim por volta das 3h, e deu-me 5.3mm, entretanto ainda há cerca de 10min estava  a chover moderado, e rendeu mais 2.1mm, =7.4mm, que aliados aos 1.3mm de ontem dá = a 8.7mm!

Agora o céu abriu, está fresco, ainda que ao sol já e torre....

O termómetro marca 18.2ºC, mas  ao sol já passa dos 24ºC!!!

A norte veêm-se umas altostratus tão negras...Pena que o vento venha de S, vai tudo pro Minho.

Actuais 18.2ºC, 100%HR e 1013.4hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 09:22)

A coisa anda cá perto...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 10:14)

Boas!

Choveu!

Não foi nada de expectacular mas acumulei 3mm!

Temp: 17.6ºC
Sensação Térmica: 14.7ºC
Humidade: 82%
Press: 1016mb
Vento: 12.7 Km/h E SE
Chuva neste momento!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 10:38)

Por cá o céu já esteve limpo, mas agora já se vêem muitas nuvens negras a E e S, toda essa massa de nuvens com colunas de chuva,(mas o vento vem de S...) que se vêem que é bem forte no radar, pr exemplo, no do IM, mas trovoadas, nada...

Sigo com 17.2ºC, 79%HR e 1016.2hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Bons dias!

Por aqui ainda céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.2ºC e 58% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 13:24)

Boas,o céu já vai ficando carregado de nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 46% HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar brilhante com lenticulares "parciais" devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir.

Estou com 23.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 13:48)

Oi.

Por cá o céu está muito parecido com o do Mário, mas com uma diferença: O meu tem mesmo altostratus lenticularis a N, que formam escadas estáticas.
Para além disso, tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade média, em especial a S e E, que neste último quadrante são também lenticularis.

O vento sopra agora moderado a forte, e já tive rajadas perto do s80km/h: 74.1km/H.

Actuais 23.4ºC, 49%HR e 1013.5hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 14:00)

É só para dizer quer tirei ao longo da manhã algumas (poucas) fotos, e que logo provavelmente as coloco, junto com as que tirarei durante a tarde.

Ainda não chove, mas já tenho o céu bastante carregado...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 15:29)

Por cá já choveu, durante uns 5min, e o vento amainou um pouco, soprando agora de SW a 14km/h.

Actuais 21.7ºC, 54%HR e 1012hPa.

Segundo o AccuWeather, chove no Campo(onde têm a estação):


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2009 às 16:37)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o vento sopra por vezes moderado e finalmente chegou a chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 16:48)

Ela por cá vem e vai, mas no Caramulo já chove forte e feio há mais de 1h...
Deixou esta tarde, até ver, 1.9mm.

Actuais 19.4ºC, 69%HR e 1012.1hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 17:38)

Depois de 2 aguaceiros fracos e um moderado, veio agora outro fraco, que tende já a acabar.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Fil (5 Out 2009 às 17:41)

Boas, por cá céu muito nublado mas por agora sem precipitação. O GFS das 12Z dá para o dia de hoje cerca de 13 mm em Bragança mas até agora ainda só caíram 1,8 mm pela manhã... A temperatura está nos 20,1ºC, a mínima foi de 15,5ºC (já tive mínimas inferiores em ondas de calor no verão) e a máxima de 21,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 18:11)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por cá céu muito nublado mas por agora sem precipitação. O GFS das 12Z dá para o dia de hoje cerca de 13 mm em Bragança mas até agora ainda só caíram 1,8 mm pela manhã... A temperatura está nos 20,1ºC, a mínima foi de 15,5ºC (já tive mínimas inferiores em ondas de calor no verão) e a máxima de 21,7ºC.



Realmente as mínimas estão bem elevadas para a região!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 18:42)

É só para reportar rapidamente que chove torrencialmente em Vila Chã de Sá, Viseu, desde há cerca de 1h...

Já lá vão 13.1mm!!!

Actuais 17.2ºC, 100%HR e 1011hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 19:07)

Por enquanto,nada de .

O céu continua nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 70% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.5ºC / 26.3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2009 às 19:29)

19,9ºC, chuva e vento de sul por agora.



.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 19:52)

Por cá chove torrencialmente faz mais de 2h, e já me rendou mais de 20mm: 21.6mm!!!

Vão havendo aguaceiros moderados, que de vez a quando se intensificam quase de repente, como ocorre ainda agora, que quase nem se ouve nada com a chuva!

Actuais 14.0ºC, 100%HR e 1014.2hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Por aqui volta a chover, com periodos de maior intensidade.

Já tinha saudades deste tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Por aqui já cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Actual 19.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 20:14)

A chuva amainou, mas o vento regressou me força, estando agora forte.

Actuais 14.3ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Boas!

Que maravilha de noite! Chuva moderada certinha!


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui, com intensidade fraca a moderada, tem estado a chover desde as 19:20h.

Por agora 16,7ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos de hoje:

16,5ºC / 23,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Por cá retorna a chuva forte, que entrou em Vila Chã de Sá agora mesmo.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 21:46)

O melhor parece ainda estar para vir!







Ainda há muita gente a vindimar, mas precisamos desta água como de pão prá boca!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 22:04)

A chuva continua moderada, com períodos de forte, e até agora já lá vão mais de 30mm: 34.2mm!!!!!
Já ganhei o dia, fora o que viráainda durante a noite...

Actuais 14.0ºC e 100%HR.

Até amanhã!


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2009 às 22:21)

neste momento chove bastante 
nao ha vento. 

actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Por aqui não se passa nada,céu nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.4ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2009 às 22:36)

Boa noite!

Neste regresso a casa, já pude comprovar a colheita de *2,1mm *de chuvinha, ao longo de todo o dia....

A mínima foi de *14,9ºC*, mas ainda deve ser batida até ás 24h... pois neste momento registo *15,2ºC*

A máxima ainda chegou aos *23ºC*


Bem bom!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 23:08)

Chove com mais força!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2009 às 23:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui não se passa nada,céu nublado,vento fraco.
> 
> Actuais 19.4ºC e 61% HR.



Aqui no extremo do distrito vai chovendo, e durante parte da tarde também houve alguns periodos de chuva.

Levo registados 9.5 mm de  e continua a cair, agora de forma fraca.

Temperatura: 16.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 23:52)

Fantástica noite!






Que maravilha de sono! Os caleiros vão cheios e sente-se a chuva bater nas telhas! Adoro isto!

Até amanhã!


----------



## ACalado (6 Out 2009 às 00:40)

Boa noite vindo de viagem passei agora pela torre onde chovia com bastante intensidade, vento forte e nevoeiro noite invernal  cá por baixo pela Covilhã chove com alguma intensidade tendo já recolhido 2.3mm desde as 00h


----------



## pedrojoper (6 Out 2009 às 00:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fantástica noite!
> 
> 
> Que maravilha de sono! Os caleiros vão cheios e sente-se a chuva bater nas telhas! Adoro isto!
> ...



Não há como o som da chuva a bater nas telhas para adormecer! Esperemos que isto dure uns dias


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 01:30)

Temperaturas de "hoje":
Mín.*16,7ºC*
Máx. *25.0ºC*

Prec. 9.5 mm (nada mau, não esperava nem metade)


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2009 às 06:48)

bom dia
por aqui a noite foi de fortes aguaceiros. ja estava com saudades de dormir ao sabor da chuva... nao houve vento por estes lados. 
neste momento nao chove, o ceu esta encoberto. 

MIN e actual: 19.1ºC
precipitação acumulada : 28.3mm
HR: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1014 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 09:51)

Durante a noite ainda choveu e bem: 9.5mm!!!

Agora o céu está muito nublado e chuvisca, desde há 10min.

Actuais 17.2ºC, 100%HR e 1014hPa.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 17,8ºC por agora.

14,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 12:30)

Por Repeses, nos arredores de Viseu, desde manhã que o céu está complectamente cerrado, e agora muito negro.

Já chuviscou e chegaram a ocorrer alguns aguaceiors moderados que me renderam 3mm.

Actuais 17.2ºC, 100%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui se continua há espera da ,de vez em quando lá cai uns aguaceiros fracos,como está acontecer neste momento,que nem dá para molhar o chão .

O céu está muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.5ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 12:52)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chove moderado.

Acumulados 7.0 mm

Temperatura: 18.8 C


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 13:12)

Começou mais um aguceiro moderado/forte, e desde há 10mi já lá vão 3.5mm.

Agora tenho que me apresentar nas aulas.

Até logo!


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 13:31)

Por aqui continua a chuva, agora fraca, e já se avista uma pequena aberta.

Aumentou para o dobro a precipitação registada desde o ultimo post, vou nos 14.5 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2009 às 14:03)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Por aqui o sol já vai dando a sua prestação de vez em quando,neste momento também apareceu o vento com uma rajada de 30km/h há instantes.

Actuais 26.4ºC e 54% HR.


----------



## Sirilo (6 Out 2009 às 16:15)

Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã começou a cair um aguaçeiro forte!!!


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2009 às 16:17)

Céu nublado e 21,5ºC.


----------



## Sirilo (6 Out 2009 às 16:25)

Fotos tiradas 5 min antes do forte aguaçeiro:


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2009 às 17:02)

19,9ºC e chuva moderada por agora.



.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2009 às 17:49)

18,0ºC e um violento aguaceiro agora.


.


----------



## Sirilo (6 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Parece que ouvi algo!!!


----------



## Sirilo (6 Out 2009 às 18:08)

Mais uma foto em Vale Formoso - Covilhã


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2009 às 18:12)

por aqui houve aguaceiros moderados ao logo do dia. nao hove vento. 
neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado, sem chuva. 

MAX: e actual: 21.5ºC
HR: 93%
vento: ausente
precipitação total: 9.1mm
press: 1012 hPa


----------



## Fil (6 Out 2009 às 18:23)

Dan disse:


> 18,0ºC e um violento aguaceiro agora.



Que deixou 4,6 mm em pouco tempo, nada mau. O total entre ontem e hoje é de 18,9 mm, um alívio para as plantas. A temperatura neste momento é de 17,1ºC com céu muito nublado. Mínima de 14,5ºC e máxima de 20,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 18:38)

Até a Mirandela já chegaram os aguaceiros fortes! 
7,7mm. Nada mau para uma terra que anda mesmo a precisar de água.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 19:00)

De facto são boas noticias vindas dessa região, no outro dia numa reportagem da sic deu para ver bem o problema da falta de água que já existia.

Por aqui a tarde tem sido calma, sem chuva, apenas muitas nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Boas

Dia de alguns aguaceiros em Bragança, neste momento não chove


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 20:05)

Por cá o sol nunca apareceu, e foram havendo muitos aguaceiros fortíssimos...
Acumulei cerca de 25mm em pouco mais de 1h!!!
Ao todo, só no dia de hoje fiquei com uns divinais 29.2mm!!!

Agora céu vai aumentando de nebulosidade e volta a chuviscar

Sigo com 16.2ºC, 100%HR e 1012hPa.


----------



## godzila (6 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Bem, cá estou eu de novo chego com o Outono parto com a primavera e cruzo-me com as andorinhas pelo caminho lol
Agora a serio eu julgava que esta evento desse mais chuva o que tem dado pelo que tinha vindo a acompanhar nos modelos do gfs e outros, eu esperava com um dilúvio 
Mas afinal em todo o dia tive uns módicos 18mm 
O que não é mão de todo mas longe dos 20mm que supostamente irão cair das 0 horas á1 hora do dia 6 de Outubro.
De qualquer modo eu continuo á espera da passagem desta frente a ver o que deixa cair 
Mas a meu ver o forte da precipitação vai passar no litoral norte aqui pelo interior centro não vai acontecer nada de mais.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2009 às 20:55)

cai um forte aguaceiro neste momento... 

actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 21:12)

*22mm* na Guarda na última hora!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Boas noites.

Por aqui começou a cair uns aguaceiros repentinos,mas depressa parou,só molhou o chão.

O céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.7ºC e 85% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.3ºC / 27.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2009 às 21:41)

depois da chuva veio o vento que sopra moderado com rajadas 
de S
actual: 20.0ºC


----------



## *Marta* (6 Out 2009 às 22:00)

Confirmo. Choveu que se fartou... De vez em quando ainda chove... mas tivemos aí uma meia hora de fazer a água correr bastante nas ruas...


----------



## Mago (6 Out 2009 às 22:23)

35km a Noroeste da Guarda....Chuva ainda nem vê-la....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui a lua já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.3ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Por aqui a noite segue calma, até demais para meu gosto.

Apenas céu muito nublado.
Temp. 18.6ºC

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mín. *16.8ºC*
Máx. *21.8ºC*

Prec. *15.5 mm*

Eu nem havia de ligar a isto, mas...



acho que nunca tinha visto esta previsão, achei engraçada.

Desculpem não se inserir bem neste o tópico.


----------



## Fil (6 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade, a ver o que dura... Temperatura nos 16,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2009 às 23:48)

ficou tudo calmo, sem chuva e sem vento. ceu encoberto. 

vi uns relampagos pos lados de mangualde ou nelas, nao tenho a 
certesa. 

actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Bruno Matos (6 Out 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite a todos! 
Bem aqui pela Covilhã agora não chove..tudo calmo demais.. um aguaceiro ou outro com maior intensidade mas nada de anormal..a trovoada por enquanto parece que também vai passar ao lado!..  Desde as 00h de ontem sigo com 20,2mm! Vento fraco (maior rajada  20,2km/h)

18,8ºC
HR 80%

Até já a todos!


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Boa noite

Tem caido alguma chuva moderada e em Bragança, sem ser nada de especial mas que faz muita falta e é muito bem vinda

Neste momento não chove e até consigo ver a Lua entre as nuvens


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Out 2009 às 01:36)

Aqui por montalegre esta a chover bem e muito ... 

Uma novidade para os amantes da meteo. O clube papaventos tem disponibilizada on line os dados da estacao meteo que se encontra no larouco... Sigam o link que se encontra no meu blog: www.rotasdobarroso.com 


cump a todos e boa noite ...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Out 2009 às 01:40)

A foto que tenho e dessa estacao tirada o ano passado.. Estou mortinho por ver as minimas que aquilo vai registar.. 

Qto a percipitacao nao me parece estar a dar dados correctos. Brevemente irei ao local ver o que se passa. E falar com o tecnico que nos esta a tratar da manutencao da estacao meteo.... E que ja a possuimos desde 2002 e so agora esta a funcionar correctamente..



Cump 
miguel 
rotasdobarroso.com


----------



## Fil (7 Out 2009 às 01:45)

Vai ser interessante seguir essa estação do Larouco no inverno, espero que por essa altura os dados estejam mais actualizados. 

Esta noite por aqui está a ser uma desilusão, tirando o aguaceiro de 0,9 mm que relatei à bocado e que durou uns 2 minutos, não voltou a cair mais nada e neste momento até dá para ver algumas abertas. A temperatura segue estática nos 16,4ºC.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Out 2009 às 01:56)

Fil disse:


> Vai ser interessante seguir essa estação do Larouco no inverno, espero que por essa altura os dados estejam mais actualizados.
> 
> Esta noite por aqui está a ser uma desilusão, tirando o aguaceiro de 0,9 mm que relatei à bocado e que durou uns 2 minutos, não voltou a cair mais nada e neste momento até dá para ver algumas abertas. A temperatura segue estática nos 16,4ºC.



Boa noite 

os dados mais actualizados como?

eles sao enviados via sms directamente para a web... de 2 em 2 horas ..

referes te a que qdo dizes mais actualizados?


rotasdobarroso.com


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2009 às 02:08)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> os dados mais actualizados como?
> 
> ...


Deve ser a estaç~~ao amadora que se encontra mais alto em portugal, e so a das penhas douradas lhe faz concorrencia em altitude isto nas estaç~~oes que os dados est~~ao acessiveis publicamente


----------



## Fil (7 Out 2009 às 02:12)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> os dados mais actualizados como?
> 
> ...



No topo da página aparece 4 de Outubro às 21:50, pensei que fosse essa a data da última leitura mas parece que está mesmo actualizado.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (7 Out 2009 às 02:14)

kikofra disse:


> Deve ser a estaç~~ao amadora que se encontra mais alto em portugal, e so a das penhas douradas lhe faz concorrencia em altitude isto nas estaç~~oes que os dados est~~ao acessiveis publicamente



penso que sim ate porrque esta na segunda maior serra de p[ortugal continental (1525m). 

esta estacao foi construida por tecnicos da universidade de coimbra mas so agora com a ajuda de um galego amigo do clube parece estar a funcionar correctamente. Vamos ver se aguenta o inverno.. 
Qto as actualizacoes nao as esta a fazer de duas em duas horas mas temos os registos totais sempre que actualiza(nos graficos)...

bom espero que nos surpreenda este inverno pelo menos nas temperaturas minimas..

cump 
Miguel 
Rotasdobarroso


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Out 2009 às 04:13)

Acordei agora com trovoada e chuva...


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Out 2009 às 05:21)

Passado mais de 1h, continua a chuva, por vezes moderada a forte, e a trovoada. Já lá vão 15mm.

Edit 5:25: 23.0mm, a rua é um autentico ribeiro.

Edit 5:30: 31.0 mm


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2009 às 06:21)

boas alta trovoada acordei agora com o estrondo de um trovão 
chove intensamente


----------



## Bruno Matos (7 Out 2009 às 06:38)

Bom dia..

Chove torrencialmente ba Covilhã.. Fantastico


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 08:12)

Precipitação entre as 6h00 e as 7h00: GUARDA - 61 mm; Covilhã (Aeródromo) - 33,1 mm.


----------



## godzila (7 Out 2009 às 09:02)

bem por aqui a noite rendeu uns modicos 52mm
já foi bem bom


----------



## amarusp (7 Out 2009 às 09:40)

32,00 mm é o acumulado até agora.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Problemas na região de Lamego com a nacional 222 intransitavel devido a diversas derrocadas provocadas pela chuva. Na Covilhã também há relatos de chuva intensa que provocou diversos lencois de água.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 09:47)

> Mau tempo
> *Bombeiros da Covilhã chamados para várias inundações desde as 6h30*
> Os Bombeiros Voluntários da Covilhã têm estado a acudir a várias inundações desde 6h30 de hoje, devido a chuva forte, disse à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS)
> 
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=150108


----------



## Mago (7 Out 2009 às 09:56)

7mm desde as 00h00 com fortes aguaceiros na Madrugada e Manhã


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 12:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação entre as 6h00 e as 7h00: GUARDA - 61 mm; Covilhã (Aeródromo) - 33,1 mm.



*61mm* em uma hora é um valor impressionante!!
Ainda para mais porque na hora antes tinham caído na Guarda mais 20mm. E daí para a frente a estação ficou off.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 12:22)

Boa tarde

Muita chuva e trovoada por volta das 6:30 da manhã aqui por Bragança

Por agora registo 15.7ºC e o céu está muito nublado, durante a manhã houve alguns aguaceiros e parece que vão continuar ao longo da tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 12:42)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui,chuva,pouca,vento,muito muito.

Neste momento o céu muito nublado,vento moderado com rajadas.

Actuais 23.5ºC e 63% de HR,até agora 2.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Out 2009 às 13:41)

Boas Tardes!

Ui! Que noite diluviana foi esta por aqui.

A perder a esperança de acontecer algo, adormeci, quando as 4h da manhã algo barulhento me acordava, pois era, era a trovoada que andava por aqui e trouxe chuva e mais chuva, parecia não se esgotar.

A água já não sabia onde se meter.

Registei o simpático valor de *77.7 mm*


Em relação ao que aconteceu no concelho vizinho (F. Zezere) nada me apercebi, a rajada máxima por aqui foi de 40 km/h.


----------



## *Marta* (7 Out 2009 às 14:11)

Confirmo a tempestade que se abateu na Guarda pelo menos desde as 6.30, hora a que acordei com a trovoada. Choveu copiosamente durante pelo menos 2 horas, sempre com trovoada à mistura. Uma tempestade como não se via há muito!
Houve algumas inundações nalguns bairros da cidade, com algumas situações a necessitar da intervenção dos bombeiros.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 14:42)

Em Bragança o sol já brilha entre as nuvens a minha estação marca 20.1ºC

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde de hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui tudo na mesma,céu nublado com o sol aparecer muita vez,vento forte por vezes.

Actuais 24.0ºC e 59% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2009 às 17:02)

Resumo do dia 6/10/2009:

Céu muito nublado.
nevoeiro esporádico ao longo do dia.
Aguaceiros fortes, em especial durante a madrugada e manhã.
vento em geral forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h, de Sul.

Tºmáx:19.2ºC
Tºmín:
HR méd:
Precipitação(mm):24.0mm
rajada máx:59.2km/h
Horas de sol:0.00h


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2009 às 17:24)

Durante a noite aqui em Viseu, em especial entre as 4 e as 5/5:30h da manhã houve uma violenta tempestade, com descargas frequentes e muito localizadas, inclusive, caiu uma árvore, pois um relâmpago atingiu-a.
Foi a uns 30m daqui!!! Foi precisamente com esse estrondo que acordei, e não voltei a pregar olho, pois a tempestade já acabou tarde, mas a chuva ainda mais...

A noite rendou quase tanto como ao ac_cernax: 69.1mm!!!
A média é de 108.2mm, mas eu já a passei...
Que maravilha!

Agora já rendi, hoje para além das 6h, 6.2mm, num aguaceiro forte/muito forte durante o meio da manhã.
Ainda há pouco uma nuvem que se desprendeu duma enorme massa de cumulus negríssimas me rendou 1.2mm!
Já lá vão só hoje 76.5mm!

Isto nada bonito!!!


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 17:28)

Como está isso ai em Viseu?

Aposto em 15.7ºC 
Aqui estão uns 22ºC lol


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2009 às 17:35)

Don Corleone disse:


> Como está isso ai em Viseu?
> 
> Aposto em 15.7ºC
> Aqui estão uns 22ºC lol



É pá, há gente esticada...

Ainda não chove, mas para lá rapidamente caminha...

Actuais 17.0ºC, 100%HR e 1011.0hPa.

Edit: 17:35:26 já chove moderado.
lol


----------



## Fil (7 Out 2009 às 18:20)

Boas, por aqui a noite/manhã rendeu 15,4 mm, mas a tarde foi uma desilusão com apenas 0,6 mm. A temperatura actual é de 16,5ºC e céu nublado com algumas abertas, mínima de 13,1ºC e máxima de 18,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui já não se resgistou mais nada ,só nuvens e vento mais fraco,com temperatura agradavél.

Neste momento tudo calmo,com boas abertas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 74% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.3ºC / 25.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Céu nublado e 17,2ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 20,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Aguaceiros fracos neste momento 17.2ºc acumulados até agora 25.6mm


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Aguaceiros também em Bragança sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2009 às 22:12)

boas noites
a noite aqui foi calma ate por volta das 4.30h ate as 6.00h onde começou a trovejar intensamente, praticamente sem intrevalos entre relampagos, caiu granizo vento e chuva muito forte. 

tive um corte de energia durante cerca de duas horas. 

durante o dia esteve muito nublado, só houve um aguaceiro de 5 minutos de manha e de tarde nao caiu nada. hopuve algun vento da parte da manha que enfraqueceu ao longo do dia. 

neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado. 

MAX: 24.5ºC
actual: 19.4ºC
vento: muito fraco de SW
HR: 89%
Press: 1013.8 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 22:20)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o céu está limpo,mas a SW daqui vão aparecendo alguns clarões mas muito ao longe,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.7ºC e 73% HR.

Vou dar a volta com cachorro ao bairro,vou ver o que se passa lá fora .


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2009 às 22:36)

chove neste momento... 19.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Por aqui vão chegando muitas nuvens baixas que vão tapando a lua,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Out 2009 às 23:59)

Por aqui:

Céu nublado
Vento fraco
Temp. 17.6ºC

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mín. 17.4ºC
Máx. 22.4ºC

Prec. *78.2 mm* (O dia em que os ribeiros voltaram a correr.)


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2009 às 01:47)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento, já não esperava esta surpresa de última hora da Isabel. Acumulação de 4 mm até ao momento, a temperatura desceu até aos 14,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2009 às 07:09)

bom dia
por aqui o dia comecou com ceu encoberto por neblina, e bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas abrigadas. 
nao houve vento nem cha durante a noite. 

MIN E ACTUAL: 16.7ºC
HR: 99%
vento: ausente
press: 1015 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a manhã apareceu com céu limpo,havia muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios aqui pela zona.

Neste momento muitas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.2ºC e 66% HR.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Céu nublado e 19,2ºC.

14,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Out 2009 às 13:56)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui:

Céu com muitas nuvens.
Vento fraco (5.8 km/h de WSW).
Temp. 18.9'C

Prec. desde as 0h: 1.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Muitas nuvens,com o sol por vezes a marcar presença,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.1ºC e 57% HR.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2009 às 14:40)

Boa tarde

aqui por Bragança o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas, a minha estação marca 18.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens  ,neste momento céu limpo,a temperatura foi agradavél,outros dias seguirão a partir da agora,para mal dos nossos pecados ,isto é que vai uma seca .

Actuais 19.7ºC e 66% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.3ºC / 23.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2009 às 19:53)

o dia esteve geralmente nublado, temporariamente muito nublado. 
houve um aguaceiro na parte da manhã. n parte da tarde o ceu ficou pouco nublado de tarde. 
neste momento o ceu esta praticamente limpo. 
nao houve vento durante o dia, mas desde a 1h para ca que se levantou um ventinho muito fresquinho.   

MAX: 22.4ºC
actual: 17.6ºC
HR: 68%
vento: fraco de W
press: 1018 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Por aqui já se vai notando ambiente mais fresco,algum vento de W/NW.

Actuais 17.8ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2009 às 21:52)

16,8ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens.


Extremos de hoje:

14,0ºC / 20,7ºC


----------



## amarusp (8 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite!
O dia esteve muito nublado com alguns períodos de chuvisco. 
Acumulado de hoje: 3,05mm
Temperatura actual: 13,1ºC
este mês caíram:53 mm de chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Tudo calmo,actuais 16.6ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Don Corleone (8 Out 2009 às 23:35)

A estaçao do Caramulo andava inactiva ha bue tempo nao andava?

Vão ao site do meteo, ao tempo presente teem lá uma surpresa nesta estaçao


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo,muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios aqui em volta.

Neste momento vão aparecendo nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.2ºC e 56% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2009 às 14:19)

O céu vai ficando com mais nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 49% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Out 2009 às 14:30)

Céu com muitas nuvens altas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 5 km/h de NE)
Temp. 20.2-C.

Temperaturas ontem:

Mín. 14.5-C
Máx. 20.2-C
Precipitação: 1.0 mm


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Aqui tenho neste momento 18,5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. Mínima esta manhã de 11,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 15:39)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens latas e baixas, como stratocumulus e stratos e reina uma neblina desde o raiar do 1º raio de sol.

Actuais 16.0ºC, 100%HR e 1022hPa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de céu com muitas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 62% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.7ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2009 às 21:48)

Céu com muitas estrelas,já com algum vento.

Actuais 18.0ºC e 66% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Actuais 12.0ºC, 100%HR e 1019.2HhPa.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2009 às 22:42)

Céu limpo e 15,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC 7 21,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui vou com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 08:37)

Resumo do dia 9/10/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas e com abertas durante a tarde.
Neblina  durante todo o dia.
Vento fraco de W a 20km/h.

Tºmáx:18.5ºC
Tºmín:11.6ºC
HRméd:100%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:21.6km/h
Horas  de sol:3.3h


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 09:07)

Por cá o sol brilha, e já se sente algum calor quando se põe ao sol.

Actuais 14.0ºC, 71%HR e 1022hPa.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens altas e 14,2ºC por aqui.

9,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2009 às 10:44)

Bons dias !

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas,vento moderado.

Actuais 20.9ºC e 52% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Algumas, poucas, nuvens latas, em especial cirrostratus a E e S.

Actuais 17.6ºC, 82%HR e 1023.0hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Muitas cumulus humilis e nuvens altas, em pouca quantidade.

Actuais 22.9ºC, 60%HR e 1019.9hPa.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2009 às 16:50)

Por aqui, algumas abertas, por agora...

*24ºC*


Com uma mínima de *9,2ºC*, hoje de manhã




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 17:12)

Algumas abertas, muitas cumulus, em especial humilis e mediocris e a Norte.

Actuais 23.3ºC, 61%HR e 1020.7hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2009 às 17:41)

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.0ºC e 35% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.1ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui ainda algumas nuvens altas, e o ambiente já fresco: 19.7ºC!

Actualmente sigo com 19.7ºC, 79%HR e 1018.9hPa.


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Por cá 17,9ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. Mínima de 10,2ºC e máxima de 21,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2009 às 23:30)

Céu estrelado,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.9ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 08:45)

Resumo do dia 10/10/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.
Nevoeiro matinal.
Vento em geral fraco de N, com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h, sedo moderado durante a tarde de W, e soprando com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.

Tºmáx:23.9ºC
Tºmín:11.6ºC
HR méd:80.0%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:35.2km/h
Horas de sol:3.0h


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2009 às 11:14)

Céu praticamente limpo


*20,5ºC* de temperatura actual


*9,2ºC* de mínima ás 7h48



Bom Domingo




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2009 às 17:37)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia está a ser passado por temperaturas altas ,parece ser verão,será  .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.6ºC e 35% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.9ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2009 às 18:43)

Céu limpo e 23,9ºC


Extremos de hoje:

11,5ºC / 25,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Ambiente quente, um pouco abafado, mas o vento por vezes moderado alivia o abafo.

Sigo com 21.6ºC, 50%HR e 1019hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Por cá céu limpo, algumas estrelas no céu, e a Lua já se pôs faz algum tempo.
Houve um aumento da temperatura, e descida da Humidade relativa, mas parece temporário: 

_21.3ºC
_50%HR
_1020.3hPa
_NE 25km_/h
_12ºC ponto de rócio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Boas noites !

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.4ºC e 43% de HR.

Isto está bom para ir para a esplanada a beber uns canecos.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Temperatura agradável, que com a humidade relativa bem boa, o vento fraco de N e o céu limpinho, até convida a uma caminhada.

19.2ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Belo dia de "verão", um Outubro como este não se repete tão cedo. Máxima de 23,6ºC mas com sensação de calor, a mínima foi de 11,2ºC. Neste momento 15,6ºC, 62% e 1022 hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Tempo agradavél,com as actuais 21.5ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia


15,9ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.

11,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui tudo na mesma ,ambiente quente,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 27.5ºC e 33% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2009 às 14:02)

O ambiente por aqui está mesmo a ficar ,o sol até queima .

Actuais 30.0ºc e 27% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2009 às 18:03)

Algmas nuvens altas, tempo quente e seco, com vento em geral fraco, por vezes moderado de E, que hoje já soprou a mais de 30km/h.

Sigo com 25.1ºC, 32%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 19:51)

Algumas fotos da zona de Bragança, tiradas no sábado, ainda com algumas nuvens.






    A cidade de Bragança:





    A Serra de Montesinho:






   No domingo, o céu limpou, conforme se pode verificar por estas fotos tiradas na aldeia de Celas, na Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2009 às 20:05)

Boas fotos Veterano 

______________________________________________

Céu limpo e 20,5ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

11,1ºC / 25,2ºC (e mais um dia de Verão)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento moderado e até com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 24.2ºC e 39% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.4ºC / 31.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Obrigado Veterano por estas belas imagens!

Já percebi que andou pela zona "por trás da serra" e adivinho que foi por uma razão autárquica...



Mas este ano o concelho de Vinhais não estava para nós...


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Z13 disse:


> Já percebi que andou pela zona "por trás da serra" e adivinho que foi por uma razão autárquica...
> 
> Mas este ano o concelho de Vinhais não estava para nós...



  A política não é tão gratificante quanto o poder rever estes belos locais do nordeste transmontano, Z13.

  Foi "visita de médico", mas com as primeiras neves, outro galo cantará (leia-se uma passeata e uma jantarada, em boa companhia).

  Até breve...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Veterano disse:


> Algumas fotos da zona de Bragança, tiradas no sábado, ainda com algumas nuvens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que saudades desta paisagem... mais um pouco e faz um ano que por aí andei, também em boa companhia, não só da "patroa", mas também da "Helena", que emprestou novo encanto a tão bela zona...
Quem sabe este ano repito a dose...


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2009 às 21:48)

Boas fotos Veterano

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um belo de sol e céu limpo, tive uma máxima de 25.0ºC e miníma um pouco mais alta que os outros Bringantinos do forum e foi de 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui o vento ainda continua moderado de N/NE.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 46% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 09:02)

Resumo do dia 12/10/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas, temporariamente  limpo durante a manhã.
Vento em geral fraco, passando a moderado de E, por vezes forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:25.1ºC
Tºmín:14.0ºC
HR méd:57.2%
Precipitação(mm).0.00
Rajada máx:43.9km/h
Horas de sol:10.3h


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 09:34)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, em especial  W e N, mas já esteve com mais nuvens.
Depois duma mínima, incrivelmente inesperada: 9.3ºC!!!, agora sido com 11.2ºC, 42%HR e 1019hPa.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 11,1ºC.

9,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2009 às 10:16)

Olá!

Mais um belo dia, a convidar o casaco logo pela manhã *(8,4ºC de mínima)*, mas a motivar a manga curta pelo dia fora...

Neste momento, sol, e *13ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o vento continua moderado com o ambiente mais fresco em relação aos ultimos dias,no céu muitas nuvens altas.

Actuais 20.4ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2009 às 12:59)

Céu quase sem nuvens e um vento de leste que tem mantido a temperatura relativamente baixa. 18,0ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 14:28)

O vento já sossegou bastante,o céu vai ficando limpo,o sol vai aquecendo o ambiente.

Actuais 24.4ºC e 29% HR.


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2009 às 14:51)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde

Por Bragança céu limpo e 22.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2009 às 18:34)

Mais um final de tarde.........


*T. actual 20ºC*


Extremos do dia *8,4ºC / 23,5ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 18:42)

Boas tardes !

O céu de tarde ainda foi passado com algumas nuvens altas,o ambiente já não foi tão quente,menos 6.0ºC em relação a ontem .

Actuais 22.7ºC e 30% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.5ºC / 25.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Manhã muito fria a deste dia!

Saí de casa para a escola, apenas com uma t-shirt, porque entre as 8 e as 10h subiram 3ºC, e já estava nos 15ºC, quando de repente cai de novo a temperatura para os 10/11ºC, brrrrrrrrrrr............


Tive de regressar a casa e trazer um casaco de Inverno, porque o vento era gelado e bem forte.Vindo do Interior, a temperatura aparente chegou a cair para os 6ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Parece que já começa!

Algumas nuvens altas ao longo do dia, em especial durante a manhã, mas durante a tarde regressaram algumas.Depois, voltou a arrefecer e estão agora 15.0ºC.

Que maravilha de dia!!!!

Sigo com 15.0ºC, 40%HR e 1017.4hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 21:50)

O vento por aqui está a 0,a temperatura há mais de uma hora que não se mexe,isto até dá sono  este tempo.

Actuais 20.1ºC e 40% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Uma queda súbita da temperatura: 1.2ºC em menos de 15minutos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isto anda bonito, ai anda pois!

Actuais 13.2ºC, 42%HR e 1016.9hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Às 20UTC, Carrazeda de Ansiães já vai nos 8,6ºC!


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Boa noite pessoal

Está a ficar fresco por agora 14.9ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Algum vento de leste e 16,2ºC


Extremos de hoje:

9,3ºC / 22,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2009 às 22:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Às 20UTC, Carrazeda de Ansiães já vai nos 8,6ºC!



Já aconteceu algumas vezes em outras alturas Carrazeda de Ansiães arrefecer muito depressa nas primeiras horas da noite e depois estabiliza e até sobe por vezes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2009 às 22:51)

O vento já se vai mexendo alguma coisita,com a temperatura quase parada.

Actuais 19.8ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## Z13 (14 Out 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Cada vez mais frescas, as manhãs... hoje com *5,7ºC* de mínima...

Por agora, muito sol e *17ºC*


Bom trabalho



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui,tudo normal ,muito sol,vento hoje está fraco.

Actuais 24.9ºC e 42% HR.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia de céu limpo, tive uma minima de *9.8ºC* e actualmente registo 17.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2009 às 13:59)

A tarde já promete ser quente,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.2ºC e 38% HR.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2009 às 14:19)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 21,9ºC.

9,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2009 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

Continua a tarde de sol em Bragança... Por agora 22.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2009 às 16:41)

POr cá o céu limpo, manhã gélida, com 11.7ºC de mínima e actual de 25.1ºc, mais de 1ºC acima da máxima do IM, mas melhores tempos aí vêm.

Sigo com 23.1ºC, 30%HR e 1013.2hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2009 às 17:29)

Amainou o vento e a temperatura e desceu a HR: 22.0ºC, 33%HR e 1013hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Boas tardes!

O ambiente por aqui voltou aquecer,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 24.3ºc e 34% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2009 às 20:46)

17,7ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

9,8ºC / 23,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Por aqui o vento já voltou novamente.

Actuais 20.9ºC e 39% HR.


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2009 às 22:33)

Mínimas em Bragança bem semelhantes às da região do Minho.
Será que este Sábado Bragança área urbana atingirá 0ºC?


----------



## Z13 (14 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Minho disse:


> Mínimas em Bragança bem semelhantes às da região do Minho.
> Será que este Sábado Bragança área urbana atingirá 0ºC?



Boa noite Minho!

O GFS aparece um pouco brando para este fim de semana, com mínimas na ordem dos 4ºC... mas esta noite previa 8ºC de mínima e na minha zona desceu aos 5,7ºC...  veremos se existe alguma surpresa!


----------



## Z13 (14 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Depois de um belo dia com uma bela amplitude térmica, os dados da minha estação foram:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2009 às 23:20)

O vento continua de N por vezes moderado.

Actuais 20.5ºC e 37% HR.


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 10,4ºC.

8,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (15 Out 2009 às 10:52)

Mais fresco hoje de manhã...  neste momento *15,7ºC* mas muito sol!


Mínima de *5,2ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 12:07)

Céu limpo, manhã freca, um pouco mais fria que ontem, com 9.1ºC.
Agora bem amsi quente, e as mínimas de Bargança até me fazem sair água pela boca!

Actuais 17.6ºC, 37%HR e 1015.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui hoje o ambiente está mais fresco,devido ao vento de Norte que têm estado activo,céu limpo.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 31% HR.

Hoje cerca das 11h 30m começo haver muito fumo numa das pontas da cidade e logo de seguida o hélio da proteção civil no ar,lá vou eu atrás do fumo quando é o meu espanto quando chego ao local era junto ás instalações do IM de C.Branco andava lá arder o mato,aquilo chegou a passar a vedação do IM,ali a 50m dos equipamentos,estava haver quando é que os aparelhos  levavão com um balde de agua ,a sorte foi ter um ponto ali ao lado de agua em que o hélio demorava poucos segundos abastecer-se.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2009 às 14:22)

O vento já está mais fraco,céu limpo.

Actuais 25.5ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 17:07)

Céu limpo, vento moderado e temperatura agradável.

Sigo com 18.9ºC, 30%HR e 1014.0hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 18:20)

è uma experiência1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui mais uma tarde calma e serena .

Actuais 23.8ºC e 31% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.0ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 20:00)

Agora céu parcialmente limpo, com nuvens médias a S, algo distantes.

Fim de dia fresco, com uma actual de 17.2ºC, apesar de a máxima ter tocado cerca das 5h os 23ºC!

Para além dos 17.2ºC, 20%HR e 1014.9hPa.


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Céu limpo e 15,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºc / 21,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o dia foi de Verão como de resto tem sido a tendência dos últimos dias, com calor um pouco já fora de época, apesar das madrugadas e inicio de manhã já serem bem frescas, o céu esteve limpo e o vento fraco.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *12.8ºC*
Máx. *24.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Boa noite mais dia de sol aqui pelo Nordeste

*MÁX*:*22.0ºC*
*MÍN*:*9.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2009 às 21:23)

O vento por aqui aumentou de velocidade de N.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 31% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 21:28)

TEmpo algo freco, agora com vento moderado de ENE, a 15km/h, mas esteve já mais forte.

15.9ºC, 22%HR e 1014.8hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2009 às 21:36)

depois de uns dias sem net da PT por causa de uma avaria sabe-se la onde, e logo por azar tenho a net movel emprestada, o ca volto eu... 

estes ultimos dias o ceu esteve limpo, tem havido vento, que geralmente é sempre de noite. 

actual: 19.0ºC
vento: fraco a moderado de NE
HR: 28%
press: 1014 hPa


----------



## Z13 (15 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Dia bonito mas um pouco mais fresco do que ontem....

Extremos:

*5,2ºC mínima  */  *22,6ºC máxima*


*Temp. actual: 11,5ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2009 às 23:07)

Vento continua moderado de N,actuais 19.5ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Z13 disse:


> Dia bonito mas um pouco mais fresco do que ontem....
> 
> Extremos:
> 
> ...



Está quase Z13, está quase 
Como já disse noutro tópico os amigos da AEMET até já dão geada fraca em alguns pontos do interior galego no próximo sábado.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 00:27)

Z13 disse:


> Dia bonito mas um pouco mais fresco do que ontem....
> 
> Extremos:
> 
> ...



Que rica mínima Na zona de Bragança onde vivo (zona Oeste da cidade) ainda não consegui eer mínimas dessas, ainda ontem apenas tive 9.6ºC. 
Poucas dezenas de metros de altitude podem fazer uma grande diferença nas temperturas principalmente em noites de inversão térmica


----------



## Z13 (16 Out 2009 às 10:44)

Minho disse:


> Está quase Z13, está quase
> Como já disse noutro tópico os amigos da AEMET até já dão geada fraca em alguns pontos do interior galego no próximo sábado.





Agora é que está quase!!!





Hoje está bem mais fresco...


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2009 às 11:30)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, mas nota-se que está mais fresco, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade neste momento. O meu termómetro registou uma mínima de 6.8 graus, mas cerca das 9:30h passei num local em que o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 5.5 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o ambiente vai fresquinho devido ao vento continua a soprar de N,céu limpo.

Actuais 19.0ºC e 21% HR.

A miníma desta noite já foi fresca 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2009 às 14:27)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 21.3ºC e só 17% HR.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2009 às 14:36)

Céu limpo e 16,7ºC.


Mínima de 4,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 15:35)

Resumo do dia 15/10/2009:

Céu em geral limpo, temporariamente pouco nublado por nuvens médias, durante a tarde.
Nevoeiro matinal.
Vento em geral moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 35km/H, sendo forte durante a manhã e a partir da tarde(até 50km/h).

Tºmáx:21.2ºC
Tºmín:10.2ºC
HR méd:41.7% 
Precipiutação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:57.6km/h
Horas de sol:10.1h
Nebulosidade(octas):0.4


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 16:05)

Ceu nlimpo, alguma neblina e vento forte, agora com uma rajada de 59.1km/h.

15.8ºC, 14%HR e 1021.0hPa.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

Noite e manhã bastante fresca por Bragança, Tive uma mínima de 5.7ºC

Neste momento céu limpo e 18.2ºC a máxima já foi atingida e não foi além de18.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2009 às 19:33)

Boas noites !

Por aqui já de FS .

Hoje as temperaturas já foram mais propícias para a época que nos encontramos,agora só falta vir a desejada ,pela insistênçia dos modelos de há vários dias,tudo leva a crer que para a semana já vamos ter animação pelos céus de Portugal .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.2ºC,hoje sim,já se nota a descer,a HR andou muita baixa as ultimas 24h,miníma 15% com actual 22%.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Hoje em Braga, amanhã e domingo em Lisboa... mas sempre à espreita do que se passa por aí em Bragança

Extremos do dia na minha "rua":

*Mínima 1,6ºC*

*Máxima 19,8ºC*



Bom fds


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Céu limpo e 12,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,0ºC / 18,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e HR baixa, mas um pouco mais fresco.

A temperatura agora está nos 16.5ºC e HR nos 25%.

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mín. 13.9ºC

Máx. 21.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Depois duma mínima de 7.5ºC, e uma máxima, pouco acima dos 17ºC, agora sigo com 13.2ºC, 19%HR e 32km/h ENE e 1021hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Por aqui vai passando uma ligeira brisa já fresca.

Actuais 16.7ºC e 25% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Céu limpo, e sopra um vento moderado de NE a 17.2km/h, mas já esteve forte, até à bem pouco tempo!

11.2ºC, 25%HR e 1018.5hPa.

Até amanhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Actuais 15.3ºC e 25% HR.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 22:45)

Os meus extremos em Bragança

Mín:*5.7ºC*
Máx:*18.7ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2009 às 01:03)

10,0ºC com vento de leste por agora.


.


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2009 às 02:13)

Boas, aqui tenho neste momento 9,5ºC, uma humidade baixíssima de 26% que resulta num ponto de orvalho de -9,1ºC (mínimo de -11,0ºC na madrugada anterior). A inversão térmica é bastante acentuada, já deve haver zonas da cidade perto da temperatura negativa. A diferença entre mim e o Z13 (1,2 Km de distância):






Odeio viver neste bairro... 

Os extremos do dia foram 3,9ºC / 17,0ºC, o primeiro dia de Outubro abaixo da média.

Nas estações do IM, às 01h o Sabugal já está com 3,0ºC. Bragança, com a sua estação no alto de um monte, ainda vai com 9,2ºC... Quem sabe se não temos esta madrugada a primeira mínima pós-verão abaixo de 0ºC.


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2009 às 03:04)

Eu a descer o meu bairro 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iLG-aA4EDM"]YouTube - DiferenÃ§as temperatura[/ame]

Distância percorrida de uns 2,5 Km, mas em linha recta entre o local do início e o do fim do vídeo é de apenas 0,7 Km, e a partir do minuto 1:20 foi em linha recta até que comecei a subir mesmo no fim. Mas no inverno já vi diferenças bem maiores, especialmente numa noite em Dezembro do ano passado com 14ºC de diferença.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 09:30)

Resumo do dia 16/10/2009:

Céu limpo.
Vento em geral forte de E, com rajadas a 50km/h.

Tºmáx:17.3ºC
Tºmín:7.5ºC
HR méd:26.1%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:69.9km/h
Horas de sol:10.1h
Nebulosidade(octas):0.00


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC.


5,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Espectacular vídeo, *Fil*! Que descida brutal!

---

Algumas temperaturas em EMAs do Interior Norte e Centro até às 7h (6UTC) [6h (5UTC) na estação de Chaves, que deixou de transmitir] de hoje.


----------



## Veterano (17 Out 2009 às 10:13)

Fil disse:


> Eu a descer o meu bairro



  Caramba, a temperatura desceu de 9,5º para 2º, nessa distância, nesta altura do ano, não é, penso eu, muito normal.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 11:10)

Por volta das 8h, a estação do IM tinha 8.xºC, mas aqui , ~16km a Sul e ~190m mais baixo que eles, tinha apenas 6.1ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de 5.1ºC!
às 89h, seguiam com 11.9ºC, enquanto que eu tinha uns _piquenos_ 7.9ºC.

Agora sigo com 10.9ºC, 39%HR e 1018.4hPa e ponto de orvalho a -6.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2009 às 11:12)

Bons dias!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## ACalado (17 Out 2009 às 11:24)

Fil disse:


> Eu a descer o meu bairro
> YouTube - DiferenÃ§as temperatura
> 
> Distância percorrida de uns 2,5 Km, mas em linha recta entre o local do início e o do fim do vídeo é de apenas 0,7 Km, e a partir do minuto 1:20 foi em linha recta até que comecei a subir mesmo no fim. Mas no inverno já vi diferenças bem maiores, especialmente numa noite em Dezembro do ano passado com 14ºC de diferença.



Descida brutal dos valores da temperatura  diz lá entraste com o um carro para uma câmara frigorífica


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 11:42)

Fil disse:


> Eu a descer o meu bairro



Interessante a experiência!
E que tal ao sair do carro? A menos que fosse na garagem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 11:57)

Fil disse:


> Eu a descer o meu bairro



O meu carro tem termómetro, mas não tem alarme de gelo aos 3 ºC. 

Pode ser que daqui a uns tempos eu também mostre uns vídeos destes pelo Poceirão. 


Excelente registo, *Fil* !


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2009 às 12:08)

Espectaculo o poder das inversões térmicas em vales e depressões do terreno! 
Por alguma razão hoje a estação do Hotspot teve menos 7/8º de mínima do que a generalidade das estações próximas!

Em relação ao interior Norte e Centro, além dos gráficos já apontados das estações IM, também amadoras tiveram mínimas fantásticas, das que vi, duas tiveram mínimas negativas: Soito e Vidago.


PS: A de Vidago tem valores manhosos mas penso eu só de dia, deverá estar mal protegida do sol, com máximas claramente exageradas.. Quanto a mínimas penso que deverá estar normal..


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2009 às 12:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Espectacular vídeo, *Fil*! Que descida brutal!
> 
> ---
> 
> Algumas temperaturas em EMAs do Interior Norte e Centro até às 7h (6UTC) [6h (5UTC) na estação de Chaves, que deixou de transmitir] de hoje.



A estação de Chaves deve ter chegado aos 0ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2009 às 13:53)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco,com temperatura agradável e o sol a sentir-se quente,vim agora do quintal depois de uma rega total.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 27% HR.

O sensor da temperatura da minha estação la crosse ws 1600 algo se passa desde há 2 noites para cá está mandar umas temperaturas muito elevadas,pelas 9.00h estava com 42.4ºC e neste momento marca 30.0ºC.
Porque o resto dos valores recibido pela estação na consola está tudo ok.Só há 3 hipóteses,oh pifou,alguma espécie de animal tivesse entrado para dentro do RS,ou,a estação já há 4 meses que pede as pilhas do sensor mudadas.
Depois do almoço vou ter encostar a escada há pala da varanda e subir para cima dessa,e ainda levar um escadote de 3 degraus para chegar ao RS,visto estar a 2 m acima da pala agarrado ao suporte da antena parabólica.
Cuidado com as vertigens .


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 14:46)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cirrocumulus e outras nuvens altas.
Algum calor, talvez demasiado:

18.1ºC, 21%HR e 1018.2hPa.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2009 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

Por Bragança tive umamínima de 4.0ºC e neste momento registo 20.8ºC


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2009 às 15:24)

Hoje no Soito, Sabugal temperatura mínima de -0,7ºC e sensação térmica mínima de -3,5ºC.
Podem ver aqui: www.soito.net


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Out 2009 às 16:09)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a mínima foi de *9.4ºC*, mas já me disseram que houve formação de gelo em locais abrigados aqui da zona, o que faz pensar que a diferença de temperatura de local para local chegou a ser bem acentuada. 

Pena não ter lá uma estação.

A tarde segue solarenga com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2009 às 16:14)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo com o sol quente.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 21% HR.

Então lá vou eu ao telhado haver o que se passa com o sensor,boa sorte .


----------



## belem (17 Out 2009 às 17:42)

Fil disse:


> Eu a descer o meu bairro
> YouTube - DiferenÃ§as temperatura
> 
> Distância percorrida de uns 2,5 Km, mas em linha recta entre o local do início e o do fim do vídeo é de apenas 0,7 Km, e a partir do minuto 1:20 foi em linha recta até que comecei a subir mesmo no fim. Mas no inverno já vi diferenças bem maiores, especialmente numa noite em Dezembro do ano passado com 14ºC de diferença.



Interessante.
Também seria decerto curioso, fazer a mesma descida durante certos dias do verão.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 18:09)

Céu parcialmente nublado por diversas nuvens altas e contrail´s, mas o sol brilha entre eles, como é óbvio.

19.8ºC, 30%HR e 5ºC de ponto de orvalho(vamos ter uma grande orvalhada esta noite).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Hora cá estou eu novamente são e salvo,depois da ida ás alturas...mudei as pilhas do sensor e fiz um reset há central,parece que voltou tudo ao normal .

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 22.1ºC e 23% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2009 às 18:34)

Algumas nuvens altas e 18,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

5,1ºC / 20,3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 18:39)

Céu pouco nublado e 17.0ºC, 42%HR e 6ºC PO*.

*ponto de orvalho


----------



## amarusp (17 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 14,9ºC de temperatura


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Céu parcialmente nublado, 15.8ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2009 às 20:46)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a noite vai calma .

Actuais 18.9ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *9.4ºC*

Máx. *22.0ºC*

Actual: *14.4ºC*


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2009 às 23:02)

Gostava de saber qual a mínima de hoje na estação do IPB, foi lá perto que registei 2,0ºC às 2:40. Infelizmente os dados não saem cá para fora. 

A mínima em minha casa foi de 8,5ºC, a máxima foi de 18,5ºC. Neste momento 11,7ºC (10,7ºC há 20 min. atrás...), 38% e céu limpo.



belem disse:


> Interessante.
> Também seria decerto curioso, fazer a mesma descida durante certos dias do verão.



No verão também desce bem, mas não tanto como no inverno devido às noites serem mais curtas.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 09:50)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e 7,7ºC.


4,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 10:01)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.

8.9ºC, 28%HR e 1015.0hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2009 às 11:31)

Bons dias !

Por aqui a manhã está a ser fresca,algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.0ºC e 31% HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 11:32)

Ainda 11,4ºC e um céu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2009 às 12:18)

O sol continua meio envorgolhado,vento fraco a moderado de Este.

Actuais 20.4ºC e 32% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2009 às 15:14)

Boas tardes!

O céu continua com nuvens altas,temperatura agradável ,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.4ºC e 25% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Céu mais limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.3ºC e 25% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.4ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (18 Out 2009 às 17:45)

Ceu pouco nublado com alguns cirrus a poente, temperatura de 18ªC


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 17:49)

Algumas nuvens altas e 19,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

20,2ºC / 4,0ºC


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 17:51)

Fil disse:


> Gostava de saber qual a mínima de hoje na estação do IPB, foi lá perto que registei 2,0ºC às 2:40. Infelizmente os dados não saem cá para fora.
> 
> A mínima em minha casa foi de 8,5ºC, a máxima foi de 18,5ºC. Neste momento 11,7ºC (10,7ºC há 20 min. atrás...), 38% e céu limpo.
> 
> ...



Referia-me às máximas diurnas.
Mas de facto em alguns locais em que aquece bem tb arrefece bem, embora não seja regra, como atestam as zonas mais quentes do Douro.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 18:56)

Céu agora muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, e uma grande fumarada pós lados do Caramulo, devido ao incêndio, que pelos vistos, deflagra desde o meio-dia, e já destruiu muitos ectares de floresta!!!

16.0ºC, 32%HR e 1018.2hPa.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 19:09)

Hoje as nuvens altas proporcionaram um bonito pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Dan disse:


> Hoje as nuvens altas proporcionaram um bonito pôr-do-sol.



  Está sem dúvida espectacular, Dan


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2009 às 20:20)

Bonita foto Dan

Aqui por Bragança tive uma mínima de 5.2ºC e actualmente registo 13.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Céu algo mais limpo, e muito mais fresco.

14.2ºC, 49%HR, 1014.7hPa e 12km/h WNW.


----------



## godzila (18 Out 2009 às 21:06)

Boa noite amigos vi agora um fenómeno muito estranho ás 20:18 vi uma nebulosidade como que iluminada uma névoa mais clara do que tudo o resto visto que já era noite, a minha duvida é seria aquilo uma célula a uma altura tal que ainda tivesse a luz do sol sobre ela ou algum tipo de aurora boreal, ou fogo fátuo bem o que era não sei mas não se via mais nada se não uma pequena nuvem luminosa.


----------



## Fil (18 Out 2009 às 21:14)

Belo pôr do sol, eu nem dei por ela!

Por cá tenho neste momento 11,3ºC, 29% e 1015 hPa. A mínima foi de 5,4ºC e a máxima de 18,3ºC.



belem disse:


> Referia-me às máximas diurnas.
> Mas de facto em alguns locais em que aquece bem tb arrefece bem, embora não seja regra, como atestam as zonas mais quentes do Douro.



Em relação às máximas a diferença é muito baixa, dificilmente fica acima dos 1,5ºC. A descida vai apenas dos 750 m até aos 690 m, do alto de uma encosta até a um vale.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2009 às 21:33)

godzila disse:


> Boa noite amigos vi agora um fenómeno muito estranho ás 20:18 vi uma nebulosidade como que iluminada uma névoa mais clara do que tudo o resto visto que já era noite, a minha duvida é seria aquilo uma célula a uma altura tal que ainda tivesse a luz do sol sobre ela ou algum tipo de aurora boreal, ou fogo fátuo bem o que era não sei mas não se via mais nada se não uma pequena nuvem luminosa.




Não conseguiste fotografar? Se tivesses conseguido era muito mais facil

Por aqui em Bragança (Bairro da Coxa) registo 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Por agora aqui por Brgança registo 8.2ºC... Até amanha


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2009 às 01:25)

Boa noite!

Acabado de chegar a casa, depois de 2 dias na capital, e que diferença de temperaturas...

Neste momento registo *2,8ºC* e começo a acreditar que é hoje que vamos aos negativos...

Extremos do dia 18 Outubro

*1,7ºC* / *22,2ºC*


Até amanhã


----------



## Bgc (19 Out 2009 às 01:38)

Acabado de chegar de Miranda do Douro, onde passei o fim de semana, registo agora 2.0ºC.

As noites de Miranda foram também bastante frias, certamente mais frias que as de Bragança, no entanto não me foi possível registar.

Será a primeira mínima negativa por aqui?


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia

8,5ºC e o céu encoberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 1,4ºC esta manhã e já com alguma geada.


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Ainda não foi desta .... a mínima ficou nos *0,1ºC* 

E logo, com a chuvinha, já não volta a descer....

Ahh, e a minha estação fartou-se de "prever" neve!!!



Bom trabalho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2009 às 12:18)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui nasceu com algumas nuvens altas,o ambiente atirar para o fresco.
Neste momento continua com nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 34% HR.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2009 às 12:31)

godzila disse:


> Boa noite amigos vi agora um fenómeno muito estranho ás 20:18 vi uma nebulosidade como que iluminada uma névoa mais clara do que tudo o resto visto que já era noite, a minha duvida é seria aquilo uma célula a uma altura tal que ainda tivesse a luz do sol sobre ela ou algum tipo de aurora boreal, ou fogo fátuo bem o que era não sei mas não se via mais nada se não uma pequena nuvem luminosa.



Será algo parecido com isto?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/noctilucent-clouds-esta-noite-2365.html

Embora seja pouco provável...


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 13:24)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança tive uma mínima fresquinha de 2.8ºC neste momento registo 17ºC


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Continua a brilhar o sol na Covilhã, com 21 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vamos esperar pela chuvinha...e alguma neve na Serra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2009 às 14:14)

Poucas nuvens altas,vento está a ficar moderado.

Actuais 22.7ºC e 30% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:10)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens latas e média, e altcoumulus opacus stratiformis, om algumas abertas esporádicas.

Ainda não choveu, mas anda cá perto segundo me parece, a uns 30km.

16.2ºC, 68%HR e 1007.4hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:27)

Céu agora totalmente cerrado, cada vez mais negro,e as nuvens altas vão dando lugar  a cumulus, altocumulus e alstratus e o vento agora  muito mais forte, com 30km/h de WSW.

15.9ºC, 62%HR e 1006hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:57)

Céu muito nublado, em especial por cumulus, que parecem quase em time-lapse, com um movimento extremamente grande.


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2009 às 18:54)

15,2ºC e céu nublado.


Extremos de hoje:

1,4ºC / 18,6ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Boas neste momento o céu está muito nublado e registo 15.7ºC na minha estação, a pressão tem vindo a baixar e já vou com 1008hPa quando de manhã era de 1015hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2009 às 19:23)

Boas noites!

Para este ano espero ter sido o ultimo dia de andar manga curta na rua .

A tarde por aqui,têm sido,com aumento de nuvens altas,vento moderado.

Actuais 18.0ºC,com a pressão a descer 1009hpa e 48% HR.
A ,só daqui algumas horas.
Temperaturas de hoje 12.8ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (19 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Céu nublado e 11,4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 20:23)

Céu  muito nublado por cumulus e nuvens médias.
Já chuviscou,e deixou por cá, 0.3mm.

12.0ºC, 99%HR e 1008hPa.


----------



## Liliana15 (19 Out 2009 às 21:02)

*Ola boa noite*

Aqui por Bragança está uma noite fresca


Temperatura Actual: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 21:04)

Céu um pouco menos nublado, cm algumas estrelas a brilhar...
Temperatura já bem abaixo da mínima do IM: 13ºC

11.3ºC, 95%Hr e 1006hPa.


----------



## Liliana15 (19 Out 2009 às 21:07)

Durante o dia de hoje registou-se em Bragança uma miníma baixa de 2.8ºC


----------



## a.pestana (19 Out 2009 às 21:12)

Aqui em Bragança vai-se notando que estamos a entrar na epoca de acender a lareira....


----------



## a.pestana (19 Out 2009 às 21:13)

bem-vinda liliana........


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Liliana15 disse:


> *Ola boa noite*
> 
> Aqui por Bragança está uma noite fresca
> 
> ...



Boas...

Sê bem-vinda ao Fórum MeteoPt, e que participes imenso.
quem me dera a mim ter gente da minha zona que participasse imenso , pois seria muito agradável o intercâmbio de dados, em regiões próximas.
Só aí na tua zona, são 4 membros particiopantes, agora contigo, 5!

Por cá céu muito nublado, chuvisca muito fraquinho e a temperatura baixinha, provavelmente a região mais fria de Portugal neste momento, tirando as zonas com influencia de altitude!

10.4ºC, 100%HR e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 15.0ºC e 68% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2009 às 22:16)

o dia veio com ceu limpo, tornando-se encoberto por volta das 14.30h
houve algum vento fraco de tarde.
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto sem chuva nem vento...

NIN: 13.3ºC
MAX: 21.2ºC 
actual: 15.7ºC
vento ausente
HR: 79%
press: 1009 hPa


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite, e boas-vindas aos novos relatores da cidade, Liliana e Pestana!

Por aqui, o céu foi nublando à medida que a pressão atmosférica foi baixando... Baixou 8hPa em 16 horas, pelo que não me estranha que haja gente com "dores nos ossos"!

As extremas do dia foram:  *Minima 0,1ºC*  e  *Máxima 19,1ºC*


Neste momento seguimos com *11,8ºC* e estamos à espera da chuvinha!!!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Tudo calmo .

Actuais 14.4ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2009 às 23:24)

tudo calmo 
actuais: 15.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Boas por agora registo 12.6ºC... 

Os meus colegas aqui de casa em Bragança fartaram-se de me ver escrever posts aqui no MeteoPT e decidiram participar também no MeteoPT

São eles a *Liliana* e o *Pestana*.. Participem

Sempre que eles ou eu colocarem velores de temperatura são da mesma estação, é a estação que está no terraço da casa que alugamos para a nossa vida académica no IPB


----------



## zemike (20 Out 2009 às 00:31)

Boa noite a todos,
Após algum tempo sem participar neste maravilhoso forum, estou de volta

Por aqui estão 16.7º sem chuva por enquanto


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 00:36)

as 00:15 segundo site das EP na serra da estrela estavam 3cº


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2009 às 00:48)

está um tempo muito calmo por estes lados, sao se houve nada na rua 
é um silencio que ate mete impressão... 
ceu encoberto sem vento nm chuva
mantem-se a temperatura estavel nos 15.4ºC desde as 23h


----------



## ACalado (20 Out 2009 às 01:42)

boa noite por aqui 11.4ºc com céu muito nublado.

até mais logo


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Out 2009 às 01:44)

Bem vindos *Liliana* e *Pestana*!

Muitos relatos de Neve este Inverno é o que se pede, e se possível que chegue alguma coisa aqui ao extremo sul deste tópico.

Temperaturas desta Segunda-Feira:

Mín. 8.8ºC
Máx. 19.8ºC


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 03:38)

kikofra disse:


> as 00:15 segundo site das EP na serra da estrela estavam 3cº



as 0:40 a temperatura subiu para 4cº e mantem se assim.


----------



## ALV72 (20 Out 2009 às 07:07)

*re: Seguimento Especial: Litoral Centro - Chuva e vento forte - Outubro 2009*

Aqui por V.N. Poiares chove moderado a forte desde para aí das 5.30, o fundo da minha rua parece um lago !!

Joao


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Out 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui ela vai caindo bem, a temperatura está nos 13.8C.

Acumulados até ao momento: 10.5mm


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2009 às 07:59)

Céu muito nublado, está muito escuro, parece mesmo noite, sem exagero parece mesmo!
Chove intensamente desde as 1h da manhã, e agora começa um nove aguaceiro forte.

Até às 7h de hoje tinha 39mm de acumulação, sem contar os aguaceiros mais fortes que se seguiram.

8.0ºC, 100%HR e 1000hPa.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Chove com 11,4ºC neste momento.


10,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2009 às 10:25)

o dia veio com chuvinha, muita ... nao sei ao certo quando começou a cair, mas as 4h chovia bastante... 
neste momento nao chove, esta encoberto e com nevoeiro há mistura... 

a temperatura quase nao se mexeu desde as 23h de ontem...

Min: 13.8ºC
actual: 14.8ºC
HR: 99%
vento: ausente
press: 1001 hPa
precipitacao acumulada ate agora: 26.5mm


----------



## NorthWind (20 Out 2009 às 12:10)

Olá todos os seguidores deste Tópico ( e de outros claro!) 

Depois de uma pequena (grande) ausência eis-me de volta, para seguir as metamorfoses do nosso belo país na quadra que se avizinha.

Para os que não sabem, apesar de não me encontrar no Norte, vivi lá o tempo suficiente ( e ainda hoje regresso) para me enamorar de belas paisagens.

Por isso, peço desde já aos meus fieis amigos do meteo pt , e principalmente os favorecidos por essa possibilidade se é possível ir colocando fotos e assim podermos ir seguindo a evolução dessas paisagens, agora mais molhaditas..eh eh 

abraço!


----------



## ACalado (20 Out 2009 às 12:15)

Bom dia por aqui 37mm acumulados até agora neste momento 14.4ºc


----------



## godzila (20 Out 2009 às 12:31)

por aqui a frente rendeu 21mm não foi nada de mais
resta agora esperar pelo pós-frontal e que já agora traga o branco para o a serra não a da estrela mas a que eu tenho debaixo dos pés, a serra do açor com o “pico de cebola” a atingir os 1406 metros, não sei se lá chega mas fico á espera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes!

Finalmente,após tantas semanas de espera e desespera,cá temos o tal líquido que tanta falta cá fazia .

Por aqui a comecou por ser fraca a partir das 4.00h,mas a partir das 6h30m foi quando se fez notar mais.
Têm chovido toda a manhã com o céu encoberto com maior ou menor intensidade,neste momento cai com força .

Actuais 14.4ºC e 93% HR e atá ao momento 15.0mm com a pressão baixa 1001hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2009 às 14:03)

Por aqui a já parou,já deu lugar ao sol por entre as nuvens,vento moderado.

Actuais 16.4ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Out 2009 às 14:03)

Por agora tudo calmo, com o sol a espreitar entre as abertas.

Temp. *15.4ºC* e vento muito fraco.

Prec. acum. desde as 0h: *29.5 mm*


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2009 às 16:00)

Boa tarde pessoal

Manhã muito chuvosa em Bragança

A mínima foi de 11.1ºC


----------



## amarusp (20 Out 2009 às 18:47)

Precipitação até agora: *31,50* mm
temperatura: *9,4ºC*


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 18:50)

As 17:25 a temperatura estava no limiar da neve, registavasse um 1cº na estrela


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2009 às 19:13)

10,8ºC e o céu cada vez mais limpo.

O último aguaceiro, um pouco antes das 19 horas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 19:16)

Boa foto Dan! 




kikofra disse:


> As 17:25 a temperatura estava no limiar da neve, registavasse um 1cº na estrela



Agora diz que estão 0ºC, mas que chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Boas noites !

A tarde por aqui já foi de pouca ,por 2 vezes umas nuvens mais carregadas lá deixarão alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Neste momento céu limpo,com a temperatura a descer bem,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.3ºC a miníma até agora,com 76% HR.

A máxima de hoje 17.6ºC e 15.5mm de precipitação.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> 10,8ºC e o céu cada vez mais limpo.
> 
> O último aguaceiro, um pouco antes das 19 horas.



Boa foto Dan

Como correu o dia aí por Bragança em termos de quantidade de precipitação?


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Brigantia disse:


> Boa foto Dan
> 
> Como correu o dia aí por Bragança em termos de quantidade de precipitação?




Obrigado

A estação meteorologia registou 11,0mm até às 18h UTC. Não foi mau de todo.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Por cá está muito frio, muita humidade, e o ponto de condensação  suficiente mente alto para a respiração condensar.
Hoje por volta das 9h, aconteceu algo de extramente extraordinário: caiu uma neve molhada, mais uma chuva meia congelada, mas nada com  mais de 2min, mas mesmo assim foi de : 

Chego agora a casa e o pluviómetro improvisado dava 19.1mm, desde as 11h, hora que saí de casa e fiz a última medição, e então, esta frente rendeu já 40.9mm, e uma grande surpresa!   

9.0ºC, 100%HR e 1008.9hPa.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje por volta das 9h, aconteceu algo de extramente extraordinário: caiu uma neve molhada, mais uma chuva meia congelada, mas nada com  mais de 2min, mas mesmo assim foi de :



Não terá sido granizo?


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui chove à alguns minutos, com periodos de maior intesidade, depois do céu ter estado praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2009 às 20:49)

Dan disse:


> Não terá sido granizo?



Possivelmente, mas ao naquela altura.

Falando duma maneira mais bruta, era chuva congelada, mas não congelava as coisas ao tocar-lhes...

Foi mesmo muito esquisito!


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Estrela com -1cº agora e esta a ocorrer precepitaçao


----------



## Brigantia (20 Out 2009 às 21:00)

Pedro disse:


> Possivelmente, mas ao naquela altura.
> 
> Falando duma maneira mais bruta, era chuva congelada, mas não congelava as coisas ao tocar-lhes...
> 
> Foi mesmo muito esquisito!



 que confusão Neve é que não deve ter sido


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2009 às 21:17)

kikofra disse:


> Estrela com -1cº agora e esta a ocorrer precepitaçao



Como sabes?


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 21:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Como sabes?



Site das estradas de portugal


----------



## rodrigom (20 Out 2009 às 21:48)

kikofra disse:


> Site das estradas de portugal



nao é de fiar penso eu


----------



## amarusp (20 Out 2009 às 21:52)

Chove com intensidade, temperatura de 8,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Boas,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.2ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Por cá chove com bastante intensidade e vento nada.

8.5ºC, 100%HR e 1008hpa.


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 22:27)

rodrigom disse:


> nao é de fiar penso eu



Porque nao?







_____________________________________________________________


Sera que isto quer dizer alguma coisa?


----------



## rodrigom (20 Out 2009 às 22:34)

kikofra disse:


> Porque nao?



porque as vezes o sistema falha.. mas costuma falhar é nas imagens.. na temperatura nem por isso..


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 22:39)

rodrigom disse:


> porque as vezes o sistema falha.. mas costuma falhar é nas imagens.. na temperatura nem por isso..



Pois :S A temperatura nao deve haver problema pelo menos aparece a hora em que foi registada


edit: boas noticias pessoal!!! Ja esta a ser registada queda de neve:


----------



## rodrigom (20 Out 2009 às 22:44)

kikofra disse:


> Pois :S A temperatura nao deve haver problema pelo menos aparece a hora em que foi registada
> 
> 
> edit: boas noticias pessoal!!! Ja esta a ser registada queda de neve:




pois mas ve no outro que diz onde a altitude é de 2000metros


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 22:48)

rodrigom disse:


> pois mas ve no outro que diz onde a altitude é de 2000metros




Qual naquela estação em que o aviso esta ao pé? Penso que esse esta numa menor altitude


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Out 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Especial: Litoral Centro - Chuva e vento forte - Outubro 2009*

Pelo que li do site das estradas de portugal, já cai alguma neve e é a suficiente para por os limpa neves em funcionamento... o elemento branco visita nos pela primeira vez este ano "meteolouco"...


----------



## rodrigom (20 Out 2009 às 23:02)

kikofra disse:


> Qual naquela estação em que o aviso esta ao pé? Penso que esse esta numa menor altitude



carrega e ve a altitude que aparece la e a temperatuda


----------



## kikofra (20 Out 2009 às 23:04)

rodrigom disse:


> carrega e ve a altitude que aparece la e a temperatuda



Tas a falar daquele simbolo dos minoculos?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Pois é!ainda há 2 noites atrás quando fui passear o cão fui de calções,chilenos e manga curta,hoje,está quieto,calças e kispo de inverno,olha reumático.

Actuais 10.7ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## jPdF (20 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Finalmente instalado na minha "nova" cidade: 

Marzovelos, Viseu:
Segunda Feira, 19.10.2009: *12.1* - *19.7*
Terça Feira, 20.10.2009: *10.2* - *16.0*

Agora céu muito nublado, mas não chove! Temp actual: 10.4ºC
Na rua o  já é bemvindo!


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 00:06)

Neste momento:

Céu com algumas nuvens e *9.6ºC*, vento nulo.

-------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *9.5ºC*
Máx. *16.2ºC*

Precipitação:

*32.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2009 às 00:39)

o dia esteve chuvoso da parte da manha, mas de tarde praticamente nao choveu por estes lados... tambem nao houve vento durate todo o dia... 
por volta das 21h houve uma aguaceiro muito forte, estava em Mortagua em casa de familiares, só cheguei agora a casa  ate estava á espera de alguma trovoada mas nada aconteceu... 

neste momento o ceu esta nublado.

Max: 16.9ºC
actual: 12.1ºC
HR: 97%
press: 1002hPa


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Boas. A precipitação total do dia por aqui foram 11,8 mm, nada de especial. Acho que até foi, uma vez mais, a zona do continente onde menos chuva caiu.

A mínima foi de 7,0ºC pouco antes das 00h e a máxima de 13,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC e céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## cardu (21 Out 2009 às 10:04)

agora sim, ja cai neve na serra da estrela.... mas é coisa pouca.... e acaba por derreter porque a temperatura vai subir


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 10:11)

Ao início da noite a coisa até parecia prometedora nas Penhas Douradas (1388m) com a temperatura a cair aos 3ºC com precipitação pelas 22:00 mas depois subiu.











Mas deve ter caído qualquer coisa a uma cota um pouco mais alta


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Por aqui relato um tempo "farrusco", onde já pingou um pouquinho, e já vão aparecendo pequenas abertas...

A mínima foi de *5,7ºC *e neste momento estamos com *9ºC*.

Hoje, o meu pluviómetro já recolheu 1 mm de chuva!

Depois de uma grande queda na pressão atmosférica durante o dia 20, estabilizou nos 1000hPa....


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 11:03)

> *Nevou na Serra da Estrela*
> 09h44m
> 
> A neve caiu pela primeira vez este Outono na Serra da Estrela, durante a última noite, disse hoje à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve.
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 11:09)

O spiritmind está agora lá na serra e reporta que há restos de neve acima dos 1700/1800 e que agora na torre ainda cai água-neve já muito misturada com chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 12:38)

Boas tardes .

Esta noite já tive uma temperatura abaixo dos 10.0ºC ,foi de 8.3ºC.

Pela manhã havia muita neblina aqui pelos meus lados,virado a sul da cidade,zona onde eu moro,Br.da Carapalha de Baixo.

Neste momento o céu vai ficando muito nublado,pelas 9.00h ainda caiu um aguaceiro moderado durante alguns minutos,vento vai de fraco a moderado.

Actuais 14ºC,pressão 1004hpa e 81% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 13:20)

Por aqui chove moderado a forte, com a temperatura a descer, estando agora nos 12.3 C. Acumulados até ao momento 3mm


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2009 às 13:56)

Por agora vai chovendo com 9,9ºC.

6,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 14:04)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por Mangualde chove, com alguma intensidade e vento moderado, com algumas rajadas por vezes forte.
A temperatura do ar ronda os 11ºc.

Durante noite choveu bastante e vento com rajadas fortes.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 14:04)

Bem Vindo ao fórum *bejacorreia*!

-----------------

O céu continua encoberto, mas já não chove.

A temperatura está nos 12.0ºC e o vento sopra fraco.

Precipitação desde as 0h: *5.5 mm*


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Obrigado 

Quanto a esses pormenores técnicos, eu não tenho estação meteorológica para poder divulgar.
Se alguém tiver conhecimento onde comprar na net ou em alguma loja, ficaria agradecido, para poder ajudar toda a comunidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 14:13)

Por aqui neste momento já começou por ser uns pingos para a passar a forte .

Actuais 13.5ºc e 1.0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 14:18)

bejacorreia disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Quanto a esses pormenores técnicos, eu não tenho estação meteorológica para poder divulgar.
> Se alguém tiver conhecimento onde comprar na net ou em alguma loja, ficaria agradecido, para poder ajudar toda a comunidade.



Não é necessário estação meteorológica para participar, os relatos pessoais das condições meteorológicas no local onde se está já enriquece muito o fórum.

Mas em todo o caso sempre tens um tópico sobre a compra de Instrumentos meteorológicos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html

Para começar tens pequenas estações meteorológicas, que podes encontrar em algumas lojas, desde Lidl, Minipreço, IZI, Bricomarche, "Lojas de electrodomésticos", etc. Isto são locais onde já encontrei, a partir de 10€.


----------



## Serrano (21 Out 2009 às 14:21)

Tempo de chuva pela Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, um frio que provocou queda de neve na Serra. A mínima do meu observatório ficou-se pelos 7 graus.


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 14:26)

ac_cernax disse:


> Não é necessário estação meteorológica para participar, os relatos pessoais das condições meteorológicas no local onde se está já enriquece muito o fórum.
> 
> Mas em todo o caso sempre tens um tópico sobre a compra de Instrumentos meteorológicos.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 14:34)

Por aqui ainda continua a ,em forma de aguaceiros com algum vento,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2009 às 14:41)

Por cá chove quase que incessantemente desde as 3/3:30h da manhã com um peuqena interrupção de 40/45mijn entre as 8 e as 8:30/8:45!

Desde as 00h, vou com 29.9mm, e começa de novo um aguaceiro bem forte, mas têm sido apenas moderados.

A mínima esteve nos 4.9ºC, sendo que agora a temperatura ainda não passou dos 8ºC, estando agora 7.2ºC, muito vento, 100.2hPa e 100%HR.

A sensação térmica é de 6.1ºC, e o ponto de orvalho situa-se nos 8.4ºC, fazendo  com que a respiração ainda não condense.


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 15:04)

A pluviosidade continua a aumentar de uma forma intensa.
As nuvens parecem mais "carregas".

A temperatura desceu 2ºC, neste momento em Mangualde a temperatura do ar é de 9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2009 às 15:16)

POr cá continua chovendo, e está a acontecer o mesmo que em Mangualde!
Nuvens mesmo muito escuras.

A Ttemperatura subiu opara os 9.2ºC, mas a pressão cai, para 100.0hPa.


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 15:34)

Neste momento, chuva muito fraca e pouco significativa.

O vento continua fraco a moderado.

A temperatura ronda os 9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Por cá a chuva cessou, depois de 30minutos de chuva forte, saraiva a granizo.
Mas parece que vai começar de novo a animação, uma vez que o vento forte, com rajadas agora na ordem dos 30km/H, traz nuvens muito negras, vindas de Oeste.

7.9ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2009 às 17:23)

Céu muito nublado, chove bem faz mais de 2horas seguidas e vou já desde as 0h, com 35.1mm.

7.2ºC, 100%HR e 1001.9hPa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2009 às 17:28)

Boa tarde

Tarde de chuva em Bragança embora a chuva seja fraca tem caido quase sem parar à algumas horas

A minha estação marca 9.8ºC


----------



## jPdF (21 Out 2009 às 18:50)

Em Viseu a chuva é uma constante já há já bastantes minutos.
O vento ainda não se faz sentir...

Temp actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 18:52)

Boas tardes !

A tarde foi de aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados,o céu sempre encoberto com vento por vezes moderado.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 91% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje,quase de inverno  8.3ºC / 14.7ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2009 às 19:05)

A chuva fraquinha vai continuando em Bragança

A temperatura na minha estação é de 9.2ºC

Extremos de hoje na minha estação: *7.2ºC/10.1ºC*


----------



## Bruno Matos (21 Out 2009 às 19:06)

Olá boa tarde a todo o pessoal do forum! 

Hoje já testemunhei ao vivo, o primeiro nevão aqui pela nossa magnifica Serra da Estrela| Apesar de um nevão ligeiro...mas que ainda deu para pintar de branco o alto da serra tendo a cota sido por volta dos 1500/1600mts! Tudo dentro da normalidade apenas com os limpa-neves a "treinar" para o que se espera do verdadeiro inverno.  
Hoje por aqui dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros bastante moderados e com periodos de  chuva moderada ao fim da manhã e meio da tarde. De resto e por agora vou calçar as pantufas e aguardar pela bela noite que ai vem! Aguardemos pelas big celulas que se estão a formar agora! Estão poderosas


Por agora sigo com:

9.8 ºC   

95% HR

Vento fraco  4.6 Km/h

Minima de hoje 6.4ºC

Ate já a todos


----------



## amarusp (21 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Neste momento chuva fraca a moderada. 
Temperatura actual: 9ªC
Precipitação: 19,81 mm


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 19:21)

A esta hora o tempo encontra-se mais calmo, chuva fraca e sem vento.

Existência de nevoeiro a partir dos 600m de altitude.

A temperatura mantêm-se pelos 9ºC/10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Por aqui a chuva estava a ser fraca,neste momento esta a ficar mais forte e certinha com algum vento.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Aqui no Porto a noite tornou-se mesmo chuvosa.
Caíram mais aguaceiros que ontem, teve mais fresco o dia, e agora a noite está com chuva moderada e constante.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui a chuva estava a ser fraca,neste momento esta a ficar mais forte e certinha com algum vento.
> 
> Actuais 12.4ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2009 às 20:44)

8,9ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Por aqui tem sido uma tarde e um inicio de noite de chuva, não muito intensa mas certinha.

O vento também quer dar o ar da sua graça.


----------



## godzila (21 Out 2009 às 21:27)

por aqui temos uma noite com chuva moderada e algum vento, uma temperatura de 11.3ºC
julgo que esta noite promete depois de um dia muito calmo com 7mm de H2O


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2009 às 21:51)

Boa noite... 

Aqui por Bragança a temperatura pouco tem variado à várias horas, a chuva fraca procegue

A minha estação marca 9.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Boas noites!

A chuva por aqui ainda não parou desde o último post,sempre moderada,vento com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 93% HR e 6.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2009 às 22:15)

Boa noite

Por aqui tem chovido a espaços... não somos mesmo uma terra dada a muitas chuvas...

Desde a meia-noite recolhi apenas *5,3 mm/m2*

O dia foi algo ventoso, embora com um registo máximo de *17km/h* 


A temperatura oscilou entre os *5,7ºC* e os *10,2ºC*



Neste momento estão *9,4ºC* e a subir!!!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2009 às 22:22)

Aqui os "nuestros hermanos" dão-nos uma bela previsão para esta noite...


Oxalá não se enganem!!!








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Desde o princípio da tarde sempre a chover, mas foi a típica "chuva londrina". Eu acumulei até há uma hora atrás 5,5 mm em todo o dia, felizmente agora já está a chover mais como deve ser. A temperatura está efectivamente a subir ligeiramente com o vento sul-sudoeste a trazer-nos isotermas mais altas. Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC com chuva moderada. A mínima foi de 6,1ºC e a máxima de 9,7ºC, a precipitação acumulada até este momento é de 6,5 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 22:45)

Cá continua certinha,pelo radar do IM,ainda está para duras mais umas horas .

Actuais 13.1ºC e 7.5mm.

A zona centro está a levar com ela toda .


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Out 2009 às 22:48)

*Boa Noite Pessoal...*

Hoje o dia aqui por Bragança foi bastante chuvoso... Está a chover desde a 13h00.

*Temperatura Actual: 9.5ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 22:52)

Mas que bela rega!

E não para, chove e chove, por vezes moderada.

O vento sopra muito fraco agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2009 às 23:02)

boa noite 
r estes lados esteve praticamente todo o dia a chover, salvo entre as 8.30h as 12h.
desde as 13h que chove com intrelavos muito curtos, nao ultrapassam os 30 minutos. 
geralmente a chuva cai moderada, a forte. o vento nao quer nada comigo, pois esta fraco de S... 
neste momento continua a chover moderada a forte vento fraco ... 

min: 11.5ºC
max: 15.0ºC
HR: 100%
vento: fraco a moderado de S
precipitacao acumulada: 38.7mm
press: 1001 hPa


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Out 2009 às 23:03)

Hoje as temperaturas aqui por Bragança foram as seguintes:
T.Máxima: *10.1ºC*
T.Miníma: *7.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui vai caindo forte já algum tempo.

Com 9.0mm


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Continua a chover de forma constante e com alguma intensidade.

O vento é fraco a moderado, a temperatura do ar mantêm-se pelos 9ºC/10ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Pedro disse:


> A mínima esteve nos 4.9ºC, sendo que agora a temperatura ainda não passou dos 8ºC, estando agora 7.2ºC, muito vento, 100.2hPa e 100%HR.
> 
> A sensação térmica é de 6.1ºC, e o ponto de orvalho situa-se nos 8.4ºC, fazendo  com que a respiração ainda não condense.



O ponto de orvalho nunca é superior à temperatura do ar. Revê os teus cálculos.


----------



## Bruno Matos (21 Out 2009 às 23:25)

Boa noite, por aqui continua a chover de forma moderada! Hoje já registo 35.1mm..  Estamos a levar com a chuvinha toda! Fantastico!  A temperatura subiu para os 11ºC desde o meu ultimo post..e o vento ainda não apareceu! Noite magnifica esta!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui os últimos minutos têm sido a chuva forte com algum vento.

Actuais 13.3ºC,pressão 1000hpa e 93% HR e 11.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui foi igualada a máxima do dia, que é de 13.4 C.

A chuva continua a cair, por vezes com bastante intensidade, já vão 30.0 mm registados.

O vento é de 10.8 km/h de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Novamente há carga 12.0mm,vento forte.


----------



## Bruno Matos (21 Out 2009 às 23:52)

parece que vai continuar a cair noite dentro 

A fechar o dia 21/10/2009 quase 40mm (39.2mm)

SIGA A REGA


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Out 2009 às 00:00)

Dia marcado pela chuva, daqueles à antiga como se costuma dizer, em que ela é bem chuvidinha.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 8.6 C
Máx. 13.8 C (batida à pouco)

Raj. Máx. 30.2 km/h (à minutos)

Prec. 34.5 mm (muito bom, ainda mais que ontem)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Continua a cair bem,por hoje fico pelos 14.0mm com a pressão a descer 998hpa,muito vento.


----------



## Bruno Matos (22 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Fechou-se o dia com 40.6mm!!!
MARAVILHOSO e a festa continua!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 00:07)

continua a chuva que cai moderada a forte...
o vento aumentou, sopra moderado a forte de S
actual 13.6 ºC


----------



## *Marta* (22 Out 2009 às 00:07)

Por aqui, chove com alguma intensidade. Uma noite outonal, apesar de já ter visto gente de casacões de inverno e cachecóis. LOL.
PS - Estou a trabalhar numa Escola que tem estação meteorológica actualizada em tempo real! Portanto, das 9.30 às 17.30, posso reportar dados de Penamacor!!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 00:11)

cai granizo neste momento...


----------



## Bruno Matos (22 Out 2009 às 00:18)

ricardop120 disse:


> cai granizo neste momento...



interessante


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 00:23)

Aqui em Bragança a chuva fraca que durava à varias horas passou a chuva moderada

A minha estação regista 9.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 00:32)

parou de chover depois de uma forte chuvada com granizo á mistura, 
o vento passou a fraco com rajadas moderadas... 

actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento Especial: Litoral Centro - Chuva e vento forte - Outubro 2009*

UPs


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2009 às 00:42)

Resumo do dia de hoje 43mm  neste momento esta uma boa noite de Inverno continua a chover  Fiz 2 breves passagens pela Serra. De  manhã existia pouca acumulação a partir dos 1800m. quando regressei ao fim da tarde já havia uma acumulação maior o que indica que durante o dia esteve a nevar mas sempre acima dos 1800m.


----------



## Bruno Matos (22 Out 2009 às 00:46)

Parou de chover.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:48)

spiritmind disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje 43mm  neste momento esta uma boa noite de Inverno continua a chover  Fiz 2 breves passagens pela Serra. De  manhã existia pouca acumulação a partir dos 1800m. quando regressei ao fim da tarde já havia uma acumulação maior o que indica que durante o dia esteve a nevar mas sempre acima dos 1800m.



Espectáculo spiritmind!! 

A primeira neve da temporada!
Esperemos que seja a primeira de muita!


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 01:01)

Bom registo *spiritmind*

Também espero ter a oportunidade de fazer videos semelhantes a esse aqui em Bragança

Continua a chover moderado em Bragança 

A temperatura mantem-se nos 9.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 01:03)

o tempo aqui esta a ficar medonho... parou de chover a cerca de 30 minutos
a vento aomentou para o dobro tenho vento forte  com rajadas muito fortes... ja houve dois cortes de energia tenho que desligar o pc antes que queime a fonte... ja nao e a primeira vez...

a temperatura subiu para os 14.8ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 01:08)

*Neva na Serra da Estrela e chove aqui por Bragança*


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Out 2009 às 01:21)

Agora que o céu está com abertas e não chove, chegou o vento em força, e que ventania.

Vm: 28.1 km/h
Raj. 41.8 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 01:22)

spiritmind disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje 43mm  neste momento esta uma boa noite de Inverno continua a chover  Fiz 2 breves passagens pela Serra. De  manhã existia pouca acumulação a partir dos 1800m. quando regressei ao fim da tarde já havia uma acumulação maior o que indica que durante o dia esteve a nevar mas sempre acima dos 1800m.



Lá andas tu nas tuas caçadas nevosas 

Quem corre por gosto não cansa, valeu o esforço a dedicação e o empenho


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Out 2009 às 02:03)

Rajada à instantes de 51.1 km/h.

Temp. 15.0 C
Prec. desde as 0h: 8.7 mm


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

O céu encontra-se com boas abertas, para o lado Este com muito pouca ou nenhuma nebulosidade, para Oeste muitas nuvens.

Vento fraco.

A temperatura é baixa, a rondar os 8ºC.


----------



## godzila (22 Out 2009 às 09:35)

hoje fui surpreendido por este cenário espectacular que me fez ir a correr ver da máquina fotográfica para colocar aqui num registo no fórum que quanto a mim vale a pena ver.






Quanto aos resto por cá caiu muita muita chuva pena é o não menos abundante vento ter arrancado do lugar o pluviómetro pelo que eu não sei quanto é que acumulou mas eu apostava ai nuns 30mm.
A temperatura continua constante nos 12,4ºC
Agora resta aguardar pela próxima depressão que pelos modelos ainda vai demorar uns dias


----------



## Mago (22 Out 2009 às 09:47)

Boa Foto Godzila,

Por aqui o evento teve cerca de 33 mm de chuva, além da chuva que foi bem vinda nada de especial a registar....


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 10:24)

depois de uma noite de ventania, o dia veio com ceu nublado e com alguns aguaceiros moderados e o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens... 
nao houve muitos estagos por aqui alem de ums pinheiros tombados e as estradas sujas de ramas e caruma
a temperatura subiu e voutou a descer durante a noite. 

Min: 13.2ºC
actual: 14.5ºC
HR: 94%
press: 1008 hPa
vento: fraco de NE


----------



## Z13 (22 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Afinal sempre caiu alguma coisa por aqui! *20,1mm* desde a meia-noite, o que não é mau!

A mínima ficou nos *7,4ºC* e neste momento, com uns raios de sol já passamos os *11ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 12:10)

godzila disse:


> hoje fui surpreendido por este cenário espectacular que me fez ir a correr ver da máquina fotográfica para colocar aqui num registo no fórum que quanto a mim vale a pena ver.



Que bela maneira de começar o dia, godzila! 


Quanto a rajadas de vento, as duas estações que registaram os maiores valores foram:
Penhas Douradas: 111,7km/h
Viseu: 82,9km/h

Dados das synops (ogimet)


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 12:56)

Ola pessoal

Noite muito chuvosa em Bragança, o vento penso que não foi nada de especial por aqui...

Durante a noite a temperatura desceu até aos 7.6ºC e neste momento  já vai em 11.5ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 13:17)

*Ola pessoal*

Tal como o dia a noite aqui por Bragança também foi chuvosa...com algum vento mas nada de especial...

Neste momento regista se *11.7ºC* quanto ao céu esse encontra-se pouco nublado...


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 13:44)

Bragança regista agora 12.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Boas Tardes !

Por aqui a noite ainda foi de muita chuva e vento.
Neste momento,céu pouco nublado com vento forte.

Actuais 18.3ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Out 2009 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui a situação meteorológica mantém-se muito idêntica à descrita de manhã.
Céu com boas abertas e vento fraco.
A temperatura ronda os 12ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 17:18)

Encontrei algumas fotografias num blog, sobre a primeira neve na Serra da Estrela no passado dia 21 de Outubro. 




> Quarta-feira, 21 de Outubro de 2009
> *E a branca de neve chegou*
> 
> E não é que veio mesmo??)
> ...



Fonte: http://quintanemus.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2009 às 18:47)

spiritmind disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje 43mm  neste momento esta uma boa noite de Inverno continua a chover  Fiz 2 breves passagens pela Serra. De  manhã existia pouca acumulação a partir dos 1800m. quando regressei ao fim da tarde já havia uma acumulação maior o que indica que durante o dia esteve a nevar mas sempre acima dos 1800m.



Excelente registo

________________________________________________________________

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 12,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

7,9ºC / 15,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2009 às 18:56)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 18:59)

*Boa Tarde Pessoal...*
Hoje aqui  por Bragança não houve registo de chuva durante a tarde.

 Temperatura Actual:*12.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Boa tarde

Dia de céu nublado com abertas em Bragança, a noite essa foi bastante chuvosa

Máx:*15.4ºC*
Mín:*7.6ºC*


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 19:13)

*Belas fotos pessoal...


Gostei particularmente da foto das placas, super esclarecedoras...*


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Out 2009 às 19:59)

Por aqui o tempo encontra-se bastante calmo.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura do ar a rondar os 11ºC.

Parece que vamos ter uma noite bastante calma e fria.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 22:12)

boas
nao choveu hoje por estes lados da parte da tarde. houve algum vento fraco. 
o ceu tem estado pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado. 
neste momento o ceu esta com algumas nuvens e sem vento. 

uma das sequelas da ventania da noite passada enquanto ia para o trabalho...  





MAX: 16.6ºC
actual: 13.6ºC
HR: 70%
vento: ausente
press: 1017 hPa


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2009 às 23:59)

esta tudo calmo por aqui 
actual: 13.3 ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Boas,por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 75% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.4ºC / 19.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Out 2009 às 00:33)

Dia muito calmo de sol, depois de uma madrugada de "tempestade".

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *10.9ºC*
Máx. *16.5ºC*

Prec. *11.0 mm*

Resultado destes três dias de precipitação: *77.7 mm*


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança a minha estação marca *9.8ºC*

Até amanha pessoal....


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2009 às 01:29)

Ele está a caminho, ainda que por enquanto mais notado pela noite!  
As saudades do tempo frio já são algumas, e aí pelo nordeste, acreditem que sei também como é...


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Out 2009 às 10:07)

bom dia a todos.

Por aqui a situação meteorológica é a seguinte: 

- céu nublado, vento fraco e a temperatura do ar a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui apareceu com o céu quase limpo,neste momento muitas nuvens médias,vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 69% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo,com algumas nuvens médias por vezes a tapar o sol.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 68% HR.


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Out 2009 às 14:33)

A esta hora o tempo mantêm-se muito idêntico.

Nebulosidade fraca, tal como o vento.

A temperatura ronda os 11ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 15:55)

Resumo dos últimos dias

---------------------------------------------------

Resumo do dia 20/10/2009:

Céu muito nublado, com ocorrência de chuva quase incessante, em geral moderada a forte, com aguaceiros muito forte.
Vento em geral moderado, com aumento da intensidade ao longo da tarde, em geral de S, rodando para SW ao longo do dia.
nevoeiro matinal.

Tºmáx:14.3ºC
Tºmín:7.4ºC
Hr méd:91.4%
Precipitação(mm):35.9mm
Rajada máx:42.5km/h
Horas de sol:0.00h
Nebulosidade(octas):7.3

------------------------------------------------------------

Resumo do dia 21/10/2009:

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas, e com precipitação durante a madrugada e ao fim da tarde.
Vento em geral moderado, temporariamnete forte de SW durante a noite.

Tºmáx:10.2ºC
Tºmín:8.4ºC
HR méd:100%
Precipitação(mm):20.6mm
Rajada máx:
Horas de sol:2.8h
Nebulosidade(octas): ind.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Resumo doa dia 22/10/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado,ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, sendo o céu com boas abertas durante a tarde.
Vento em geral forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 60km/h.

Tºmáx:14.1ºC
Tºmín:8.8ºC
HR méd:92.4%
Precipitação(mm):22.9mm
Rajada máx:86.9km/h
Horas de sol:0.2h
Nebulosidade(octas):6.1


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2009 às 16:03)

15,5ºC e algum chuvisco por aqui.



.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 17:01)

Por cá chove um chuvisco intenso desde há 1 hora, que se veio a intensificar.

Tenho uma estação cá na escola, m,as está inativa, portanto, só por volta das 9h poderei dar dados de precipitação, mas não deve andar a amis de 1mm, pois o chã está pouco mais que molhado, mas já é melhor que nada.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 17:45)

chuva continua, agora mais intensa, e já escorrem algumas pingas, de árvores, mas nada demais.

Até logo!!!!!


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Tempo nublado, com nevoeiro e alguma chuva miudinha.

A temperatura subiu até aos 15ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu ficou nublado por nuvens baixas e assim continua,parece que estamos numa estufa,com temperatura agradavél,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.9ºC e 76% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (23 Out 2009 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui tenho actualmente 13,6ºC com nevoeiro/nuvens baixas e apesar da temperatura fresca, estando lá fora existe uma sensação de abafamento. Chuviscou durante o dia, o suficiente para acumular mais 0,1 mm. A mínima foi de 9,0ºC e a máxima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2009 às 20:13)

Agora que cheguei a casa já tenho os dados de precipitação: 4.6mm!

Espantoso!Quando espero precipitação, desiludu-me, e quando menos espero, ela aparece como que por magia!!!!

12.9ºC, 100%HR e 1022.3hPa(já saímos da depressão!).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Tudo na mesma,céu encoberto,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.0ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Por aqui continua tudo igual com os mesmos 17.ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2009 às 23:32)

boas
o dia  aqui veio com sol, e pouco nublado. 
durante a tarde o ceu foi ficando gradualmente encoberto. 
nao houve vnto durante o dia. 
neste momento cai uma chuva fraca sem vento com algum nevoeiro á mistura na partes mais baixas no rio. 

max: 17.5ºC
Min: 10.9 ºC
actual: 16.0ºC
HR: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1022 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 08:37)

Resumo do dia 23/10/2009:

Céu muito nublado com abertas, muito nublado e com ocorrência de chuva incessante a partir do meio da tarde.
Nevoeiro.
Vento em geral fraco,  moderado de S durante a tarde, na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:15.4ºC
Tºmín:9.6ºC
HR méd:100%
Precipitação(mm):6.2
Rajada máx:30.6km/h
Horas de sol:5.4h
Nebulosidade(octas):7.3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 10:43)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o céu continua nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.2ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 11:54)

Com esta manta de nuvens por cima ,a temperatura mal se mexe,há quase 24h,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.0ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2009 às 12:06)

Alguma chuva fraca duraante a noite e manhã, com um valor mínimo de 13,8ºC.


Por agora céu nublado e 17,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 12:29)

Por cá desde as 16h de ontem que a chuva não cessa, tendo durante a noite e manhã, e associada a um nevoeiro intenso, reduzido por vezes, a visibilidade a menos de 10m!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

15.9ºC, 100%HR e 1023.1hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Céu muito nublado, agora com o sol a espreitar e já não chove, desde há 20min.

Mas de W vêem nuvens negras de chuva, que se vê bem daqui!!!

16.2ºC, 100%HR e 1023.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 14:08)

Os primeiros raios de sol já vão aparecendo ainda muitas nuvens baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 15:23)

Muitas nuvens com actual 20.8ºC .


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2009 às 15:41)

Visto de dentro de casa, o dia parece bem farrusco, muita núvem e pouco sol....

Mas depois de sair à rua até está agradável!!! 

Estão *18,2ºC*, e um pouco de vento...

A mínima ficou nos *13,7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 15:52)

Céu cada vez mais oscuro, com ocorrência de um leve chuvisco, pouco duradouro, segundo me parece!

15.9ºC, 100%HR e 1025.3hPa.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2009 às 16:43)

17,1ºC e vai chuviscando. 


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 17:23)

Céu mais limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 63% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.4ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Céu quase limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Céu muito nublado, em especial por nuvens médias interessantes, que parecem undulatus asperatus!!!!!

14.3ºC, 100%HR e 1021.9hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Céu muito nublado, em especial por nuvens médias interessantes, que segundo os meus olhos, me parecem undulatus asperatus!!!!!

14.3ºC, 100%HR e 1021.9hPa.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2009 às 20:37)

16,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


Extremos de hoje:

13,8ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2009 às 22:36)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.9ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 08:08)

Por cá e agora, céu muito nublado, neblina, e chuvisca levezinho.

Ou seja, a fotografia do dia de ontem!

15.9ºC, 100%HR e 2020.2hPa.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2009 às 08:27)

Bom dia

Neblina, chuva fraca e 15,4ºC.


15,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2009 às 08:37)

15,2ºC e a chuva aumenta de intensidade.



.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 09:23)

Dan disse:


> 15,2ºC e a chuva aumenta de intensidade.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Qual é o teu rainrate(mm/hr)?


Só cá é que não chove, mas pouco falta...
Será?


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2009 às 10:29)

Pois é!  Bendita chuvinha, a alegrar a vida aos caçadores!

Em pouco mais de 1 hora já levo *6,3mm*....

A temperatura é que já leva uma amplitude térmica de *0,7ºC* desde a meia-noite!!!!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2009 às 10:33)

Z13 disse:


> Pois é!  Bendita chuvinha, a alegrar a vida aos caçadores!
> 
> Em pouco mais de 1 hora já levo *6,3mm*....



Sem grandes alaridos e festas, tem estado a chover no norte bem bom


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2009 às 13:42)

Boas tardes !

Muitas nuvens altas,com ambiente abafado e vento fraco.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 59% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2009 às 15:08)

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Out 2009 às 15:49)

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que durante a manhã foi-se dissípando, dando lugar ao sol e apenas algumas nuvens altas e algum calor.

Agora para a tarde o céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade "media" e está praticamente encoberto, não deixando o sol aparecer. Temperatura nos 20.5 e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2009 às 18:16)

Tudo calmo,o céu meio-nublado por nuvens altas e médias,sem vento.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 68% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.0ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Por cá não choveu, mas o céu espreitou poucas vezes, esteve nevoeiro todo o dia, com nuvens baixas durante a manhã, que deram agora lugar a uma espessa massa de altocumulus, em fase de amadurecimento!

16.2ºC, 99%HR e 1017hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Boas noites!

Céu continua nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 18.9ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá não choveu, mas o céu espreitou poucas vezes, esteve nevoeiro todo o dia, com nuvens baixas durante a manhã, que deram agora lugar a uma espessa massa de altocumulus, em fase de amadurecimento!
> 
> 16.2ºC, 99%HR e 1017hPa.



Quanto já acumulaste este mês?


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 19:56)

Foram já 125.7mm, sem os últimos 3 dias.

Daqui a pouco, depois de acrescentar, já te digo algo!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 20:03)

OK...

Afinal, não eram assim tantas contas.
Ao todo, e já incluindo os últimos três dias, são 134.1mm!

A média do IM é de 108.0mm, e a estação de Viseu, quer dizer, a estação de Castro Daire, por que fica mais para lá que para cá vais com pouco mais de 80mm!


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o céu destapou-se e finalmente as temperaturas começaram a baixar...

A máxima ficou nos *18,7ºC* e a mínima, é a temperatura actual, *12,9ºC* e a descer...

A pluviosidade ficou nos *6,35 mm *da manhã... bem bom!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Agora apareceu o nevoeiro.

18,0ºC de máxima hoje e 13,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## bejacorreia (25 Out 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade, sem vento.

A temperatura do ar, ronda os 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2009 às 22:55)

Céu nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.4ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Fil (25 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Boas, aqui tenho neste momento 12,8ºC (mínima do dia) com nevoeiro na cidade mas não no meu bairro. De manhã recolhi 7,1 mm no meu pluviómetro e este mês irei acabar com 92,0 mm. A máxima foi de 16,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Boa noite

Muito nevoeiro na zona de Bragança onde vivo, e ainda registo uns incriveis 13ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (26 Out 2009 às 00:57)

*Boa noite pessoal*

Neste momento não há chuva em Bragança, e ainda bem porque eu sou do Minho e choveu todo o fim de semana é dose mas já me habituei...

Aqui por Bragança neste momento está muito nevoeiro e a temperatura actual ronda os *13ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2009 às 07:26)

o fim de semana em gouveia foi de ceu geralmente muito nublado, principalmente no sabado por nuvens medias e altas e caiu algum chuvisco durnte a manha. do domingo ja houve boas abertas durante a tarde. nao houve vento durante o fim de semananem as temperaturas desceram muito... houve algum nevoeiro ao final da tarde de sabado, mas durou pouco tempo

a maxima dos dois dias rondou os 22ºC, 23 ºC nao deve ter passado disso
a minima foi entre os 14ºC - 15ºC nao tenho os valores exacto


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2009 às 07:33)

ja esta noite por santa comba, foi calma, quando cheguei ontem á noite, estava nevoeiro, depois levantou por volta da meia noite devido ao vento fraco, que ainda se faz sentir. 

Min: 16.2ºC
actual: 16.3ºC
HR: 91%
vento: fraco de E
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Out 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, mas temperatura agradavel para a hora e epoca, 17.6 C, o vento sopra fraco ou é mesmo nulo.

Mínima de 14.7 C.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia


Céu muito nublado e 18,0ºC.

11,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma,céu com algumas nuvens altas,com ambiente agradavél,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.9º e 61% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2009 às 13:32)

Por aqui continua o tudo igual,está uma maravilha de tempo .

Actuais 24.2ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Alguma vantagem do sol sobre as nuvens, com 22 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 17:26)

Por cá céu limpo, 19.9ºC, 72%HR e 1015.6hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2009 às 18:57)

Boas noites!

Por aqui vira o disco e toca o mesmo ,até ficar arralhado.

Actuais 21.0ºC e 66% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 20:39)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado, sem vento, e tempo abafado!

17.2ºC, 89%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Céu limpo e 15,5ºC


Extremos de hoje:

11,7ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2009 às 21:38)

Mais uma noite calma,sem vento.

Actuais 19.5ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 21:47)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado a Sul, e nevoeiro a formar lentamente.

16.4ºC, 92%HR e 1016.2hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Pedro disse:


> OK...
> 
> Afinal, não eram assim tantas contas.
> Ao todo, e já incluindo os últimos três dias, são 134.1mm!
> ...



Tens mais 26,1mm que eu...
Em relação a Castro Daire, a estação deixou de transmitir dados no dia 16.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2009 às 22:19)

o dia esteve com u pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
desde as 10h da manha que o vento parou completamente... 
esteve abafado no final da tarde 

neste momento o ceu está limpo e sem vento e a temperatura bastante agradavel... 

MAX: 24.1ºC
Actual: 16.9ºC
HR: 99%
vento: ausente
press: 1015 hPa


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Mais um dia em que os casacos sobraram....

Por agora, *11,8ºC*

As extremas do dia, até agora foram: *11,4ºC / 21,8ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui ainda só 18.3ºC com vento nulo.


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Boas, temperatura actual de 13,1ºC e céu limpo. O dia foi agradável, com máxima de 18,8ºC e mínima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2009 às 23:41)

tudo calmo por aqui algum nevoeiro a formar-se no rio
a temperatura nao se mexe  
continuo com 16.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Noite bem agradavel ainda por aqui.

T: 19 C
V: 7.2 km/h de E
HR: 57%

Temperaturas hoje:

Mín. 14.7 C
Máx. 23.1 C


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2009 às 07:10)

bom dia 
o dia aqui chegou com ceu nublado por nuvens altas. há alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio e nos vales mais abrigados.  
nao houve vento de noite.

MIN e actual: 14.2ºC
HR: 90%
vento: ausente
press: 1014 hPa


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, sol, e algum nevoeiro nos vales mais profundos!

Mínima de *8,6ºC*


Temperatura actual de *16,3ºC* e a subir



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens altas e 16,5ºC.


Aqui a mínima foi mais alta (10,2ºC), como é costume .


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Out 2009 às 10:55)

Bom dia amigos.

O tempo por aqui encontra-se com poucas nuvens e altas, a temperatura do ar ronda os 19ºC.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2009 às 12:24)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo igual,o sol a dar cabo da cabeça,céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.4ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Out 2009 às 13:35)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por Mangualde a situação é muito idêntica ao relatado de manhã, apenas um pouco mais de nebulosidade alta e a temperatura do ar a subir para os 22ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Nuvens altas ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 24.0ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Aqui por Bragança tivemos mais um dia sol e temperaturas bem amenas, apenas algumas nuvens altas povoaram o céu, neste momento 16.7ºC

Os extremos da estação cá de casa foram:

Mín: *9.9ºC*
Máx: *20.2ºC*


----------



## Mago (27 Out 2009 às 18:51)

Tempo Sereno , segue-se com 17,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2009 às 18:54)

Boas noites!

Mais um dia passado sem novidades.

Muitas nuvens altas,de tarde já não houve praticamente sol,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.6ºC e 56% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.8ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2009 às 19:38)

Dia com nuvens latas a reinar o céu, vinda de uma frente (quente?) que passa a oeste de Portugal.
Ao longo da manhã, mas em especial da tarde, foram aparecendo algumas nuvens médias e baixas, como cumulus e altocumulus, formadas por convecção!

Neste momento, a Lua vê-se, como se fosse por um vidro embaciado, e forma-se nevoeiro.

15.8ºC, 86%HR, 14.9ºC de PO* e 1018.2hPa.

*PO=ponto de orvalho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Por aqui ainda com temperatura de noite tropical,vento,não há .

Actuais 20.5ºC e 57% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Por aqui mais do mesmo, o céu esteve com algumas nuvens altas, as temperaturas continuam bem parecidas com as de Verão.

Não há nada que se possa contar de mais interessante, o melhor é mesmo aproveitar o "bom tempo" que se faz sentir.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *15.8ºC*

Máx. *23.7ºC*

--------------

Temperatura actual: 19.5ºC
HR: 49%
Vento fraco de E


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Algumas nuvens altas e 14,5ºC.


Extermos de hoje:

10,2ºC / 21,2ºC


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Boas, aqui tenho 14,2ºC praticamente estancados apesar do céu limpo, nota-se que vivo numa encosta. A mínima foi de 10,8ºC e a máxima de 19,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2009 às 22:33)

por aqui o dia nao trouxe novidades, o ceu manteve-se nublado por nuvens altas, tornando-se praticamente encoberto no meio da tarde... 
nao houve vento durante o dia... 

actualmente o ceu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
sopra algum vento desde as 21h. 

MAX: 25.2ºC
actual: 18.1ºC
HR: 98%
vento: muito fraco de SE
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Tudo calmo !

Actuais 18.8ºC e 66% HR.


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2009 às 23:53)

Olá boa noite pessoal...
Hoje o calor apareceu por Bragança...O céu apresentou algumas nuvens altas..

Nesta altura a temperatura actual é de *13.0ºC*...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2009 às 00:17)

tudo calmo por aqui 
actuais 16.3ºC


----------



## bejacorreia (28 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Céu com pouca nebulosidade alta, vento fraco. 
Temperatura do ar a rondar os 16ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Por aqui já vamos nos *19ºC* e eu voltei à manga curta !

Está sol, mas a mínima foi mais baixinha que a de ontem, *8,1ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2009 às 10:35)

bom dia 
o dia veio com ceu pouico nublado por nuvem altas. a noite foi calma, o vento fraco manteve-se durante toda a noite... 
neste momento o ceu esta pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas dispersas... o vento fraco manten-se.

MIN: 14.2ºC
actual: 20.8ºC
HR: 62%
vento: fraco de SE
press: 1015 hPa


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2009 às 12:21)

Por aqui a mínima foi mais alta que ontem, 11,3ºC. Por agora estão 18,8ºC e céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo igual,tirando o vento que hoje está moderado de Este.

Actuais 22.9ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas e vento por vezes moderado de SE.

Temp. *23.0ºC*

--------

Mínima bastante agradável para a época: *16.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2009 às 14:09)

Nuvens altas e muito sol,assim vai o dia .

Actuais 24.8ºC e 44% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2009 às 16:44)

Resumo do dia 27/10/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas, sendo também por nuvens médias, durante a tarde e parte da manhã.
Neblina matinal, em especial junto ao vale ribeirinho.
Vento em geral fraco, por vezes moderado de N a W, na ordem dos 15km/h.

Tºmáx:23.0ºC
Tºmín:14.9ºC
HR méd:81.2%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:21.9km/h
Horas de sol:5.3h
Nebulosidade(octas)5.1


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2009 às 17:28)

Por cá, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, como altocumulus lenticularis, e alguma neblina.

20.8ºC, 52%HR e 1013.7hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Boas tardes!

Mais um dia passado com muita neblusidade alta,vento de SE.

Actuais 22.0ºC e 52% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.2ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Mais um dia primaveril....  mas isto está para acabar!!

*Resumo*








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2009 às 21:41)

15,6ºC e algumas nuvens altas.





Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC / 22,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2009 às 22:04)

Dan disse:


> 15,6ºC e algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular foto


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2009 às 22:18)

mais um dia com ceu nublado por nuvens altas. o vento que havia de manha parou por volta do meio dia. a temperatura foi praticamente a mesma de ontem. 
actualmente o ceu eta nublado por nuvens altas nao há vento e a temperatura agradavel... 

MAX: 24.1ºC
actual: 18.1ºC
HR: 69%
vento: ausente, alguma brisa de N 
press: 1017 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## amarusp (28 Out 2009 às 23:07)

Temperatura actual: 17,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Tudo calmo!

Actuais 17.1ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Alguma nebulosidade e vento quase inexistente de E.

Temp. 17.0ºC
HR: 78%

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *16.0ºC*
Máx. *23.7ºC*


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2009 às 23:33)

Boas, a temperatura actual é de 13,5ºC e o céu encontra-se limpo. Extremos do dia: 11,3ºC / 20,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2009 às 23:48)

tudo calmo por aqui
actual: 17.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 00:45)

Boa noite pessoal

Os extremos da minha estação do dia 28 de Outubro foram:

MÁX: 22.3ºC
MÍN: 9.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia pessoal...

Mais uma mínima bem alta registada por aqui, desta vez foi de *10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2009 às 12:33)

Bons dias !

Hoje,para não ser sempre igual,pela manhã muito nevoeiro,neste momento já céu limpo,com o sol muito quente.

Actuais 22.1ºC e 66% HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2009 às 12:46)

Poir aqui algumas nuvens altas e 19,2ºC.


10,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui vão chegando nuvens altas e baixas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 23.1ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## Liliana15 (29 Out 2009 às 17:22)

Extremos aqui na cidade de Bragança na estação cá de casa:

*Máx:20.6ºC
Mín:10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2009 às 18:15)

Boas tardes!

Céu quase limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 70% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.6ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2009 às 22:09)

boas
por aqui o dia chegou com algun nevoeiro nas zonas ,mais baixas principalmente por cima do rio... depois disso o ceu ficou limpo, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde. 
nao houve nem ha vento por estas bandas... 

MIN: 14.8ºC
MAX: 22.9ºC
actual: 16.9ºC
HR: 99%
vento: ausente
press: 1020 - e a subir  -


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui depois de um dia com muitas nuvens no céu, este agora apresenta-se limpo, o vento sopra fraco (~1.5 km/h de N), se é que se pode chamar vento a isto. 

HR nos 76% 
Temp. 14.8ºC (mínima, neste momento)


A máxima ficou-se pelos *21.8ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2009 às 23:01)

tudo calmo por aqui 
estou com 16.6ºC


----------



## amarusp (29 Out 2009 às 23:03)

Temperatura de 13,9ºC, céu  limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui a temperatura actual é de 12,8ºC, céu limpo sem qualquer vento. Os extremos do dia foram: 10,5ºC / 18,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2009 às 10:26)

bom dia
a noite foi calma
o dia chegou com nevoeiro, que se dissipou logo que o sol veio. 
o ceu esta a ficar encoberto por nuves altas e medias. 
nao ha vento nem houve durante a noite... 

MIN: 13.3ºC
actual: 18.7ºC
HR: 94%
vento: ausente
press: 1021 estavel


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2009 às 10:30)

*Mínima de 7,7ºC*


*Condições actuais:

Sol

15,8ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardes!

Hoje o dia por aqui acordou com o céu limpo,esta manhã só havia nevoeiros nos vales dos rios,principalmente no rio tejo.
Com o passar das horas o céu têm vindo a ficar nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.3ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2009 às 13:36)

A mínima aqui na minha casa foi de *9.4ºC*

Neste momento está a ficar nublado aqui em Bragança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2009 às 13:51)

O céu já ficou mais nublado por nuvens altas ,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 22.2ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Boas noites!

Céu com nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.3ºC e 72% HR

Temperaturas de hoje 12.7ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2009 às 20:37)

Nos últimos dias têm havido orvalhadas e nevoeiros intensos, mais especificamente, desde terça-feira. À custa disto, já lá vão mais 3.2mm!!!
Têm sido dias quente mas húmidos, e com ponto de orvalho bem alto!

Por cá está céu muito nublado, por nuvens altas, a engrossar a olhos vistos.

15.9ºC, 96%HR e 1023.2hPa.
O ponto de orvalho, a 17.9ºC, já vai deixando formar nevoeiro, que é já algo intenso!


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Por aqui o dia foi piorando à medida que foi decorrendo....

Os extremos foram:

*Mínima: 7,7ºC*

*Máxima: 20,4ºC*



*Temperatura actual: 14,5ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e stratus.

15.4ºC, 95%HR e 1025.6hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Boas Noites! 

Por aqui o céu apresenta uma fina camada de nuvens altas, com a lua envolta de um grande circulo.


Temp. *15.9ºC*
HR: *75%*
V: *7.2 km/h de NNW*

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *11.6ºC*
Máx. *21.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Algumas nuvens altas e 15,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,0ºC / 19,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.1ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Pedro disse:


> Nos últimos dias têm havido orvalhadas e nevoeiros intensos, mais especificamente, desde terça-feira. À custa disto, já lá vão mais 3.2mm!!!
> Têm sido dias quente mas húmidos, e com ponto de orvalho bem alto!
> 
> Por cá está céu muito nublado, por nuvens altas, a engrossar a olhos vistos.
> ...



Ola Pedro

É impossivel teres o ponto de orvalho a 17.9ºC e a temperatura a 15.9ºC... 
O ponto de orvalho é *SEMPRE* igual ou inferior à temperatura do ar num determinado momento, por isso um desses valores está errado


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2009 às 00:20)

Boa noite...

A Esta hora em Bragança registo ainda uns incriveis 14.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 08:44)

Nuvens médias, baixas e uma grande camada de orvalho.

16.7ºC, 100%HR e 1027.3hPa


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia 

Algumas nuvens altas e 16,5ºC.


13,6ºC de mínima esta manhã


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 10:20)

Nevoeiro já dissipado, mas as altocumulus ainda permanecem.

17.9ºC, 96%HR e 1028.6hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 11:20)

Bons dias!

O céu por aqui vai dando passagem algumas nuvens altas,o sol está muito quente,e eu que o diga,vim agora do quintal faz-se sentir pesado na cabeça,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.6ºC e 52%,a máxima de ontem já foi ultrapassada,hoje vai estar quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 12:06)

Vento muito fraco,com a temperatura a chegar aos 24.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Algo quentinho, já com nuvens baixas como stratocumulus e cumulus, vindas de Oeste, há mistura, que ao longo do dia podem largar-se e deixar cair alguma  coisa, mas não espero nada demais.

Estou espantado é que como a Serra da Estrela consegue ter convecção para formar cumulus humilis, que algumas evoluíram já para congestus, com 18.6ºC nas Penhas Douradas...(http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08568.html é mais actualizada que a do IM em Viseu - http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08560.html ...)
Tudo bem que hoje o CAPE e o LI estão propícios, assim como nos dias que se seguem, mas não esperava isto!

20.8ºC, 86%HR e 1026.7hPa(a cair bem)!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 12:41)

Afinal a convecção foi de pouca dura...

Acabou quase...


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2009 às 13:09)

Boa tarde 

Tive uma mínima de 14.0ºC aqui em Bragança, neste momento algumas nuvens cobrem o céu...


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Céu muito nublado por cumulus,e mais nebulosidade a caminho, a subir a Serra do Caramulo...

19.2ºC, 82%HR e 1024.1hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 16:15)

Boas tardes!

O ambiente por aqui vai quente,céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Actuais 25.0ºC e 49% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.0ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 17:56)

Vim agora do quintal,depois de uma rega ao jardim,só se andava bem de calções,por aqui continua a ser verão .
Nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 18:14)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, e nuvens baixas que, ainda, sobem calmamente o Caramulo...

17.9ºC, 85%HR e 1024.7hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 19:34)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.3ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 21:05)

Tudo calmo!

Actuais 19.6ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2009 às 21:06)

Algumas nuvens altas e 17,5ºC.





Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Dan disse:


>



Que bela foto...!


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 23:25)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens altas e 17,5ºC.



  Aí por Bragança o sol imperou, ao contrário do que se passou no litoral norte. Foto bem conseguida, Dan.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.8ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## Fil (31 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Este mês despede-se por aqui com temperaturas que reflectem o que foi este Outubro: quente! A mínima foi de 13,8ºC e a máxima de 19,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2009 às 00:39)

Aqui fica o resumo do último dia do mês:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------

